# Transsexuelle Entwicklerin: Mob will sie feuern lassen, scheitert



## Zelada (14. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Transsexuelle Entwicklerin: Mob will sie feuern lassen, scheitert* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Transsexuelle Entwicklerin: Mob will sie feuern lassen, scheitert*


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2018)

So ein Blödsinn. Hätte der Chef sie gefeuert, hätte ich den Chef gefeuert.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2018)

> Auf Plattformen wie Reddit und 4chan wurde dies von Gamergatern gefeiert. Auf 4chan hieß es beispielsweise: "Reddit hat bewiesen, dass wir Schlampen feuern lassen können (...). Lasst uns dafür sorgen, dass sie gefeuert wird, das wird super. Wir haben die Macht es zu tun."


Und genau deshalb darf man solchen professionellen Mobbern auf gar keinen Fall nachgeben.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2018)

es handelt sich übrigens um eine deutsche. kann man ja mal erwähnen. so viele gibt's ja in der branche nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2018)

Woher wissen die sowas überhaupt?
Weil ansonsten spielt doch Sexualität überhaupt keine Rolle. Ich möchte das gar nicht wissen, was jemand ist und wen jemand liebt. Das ist doch Privatsache und sollte es bleiben.


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2018)

> es handelt sich übrigens um eine deutsche. kann man ja mal erwähnen. so viele gibt's ja in der branche nicht.


Und was hat die Nationalität jetzt damit zu tun?


----------



## Orzhov (14. Juli 2018)

Identity Politics und Videospiele sind einfach eine beschissene Mischung. Mir würde es zusagen wenn Beteiligte aus allen Lagern sich nicht permanent gezielt Ereignisse suchen würden um sich künstlich drüber aufzuregen.

Die Frau die bei Arenanet ihren Job verlor erwiderte auf den Versuch sachliche Kritik vorzubringen mit sexistischen Beleidigungen. Damit hat sie selber Schuld. Schlimmer wurde das ganze dann als sie sich als "Opfer" darstellte. Ich spekuliere mal das auch ein Mann bei Arenanet seinen Job verliert wenn er auf sachliche Kritik mit sexistischen Beleidigungen in der Öffentlichkeit reagiert. Das ist nichts anders als die gleiche Behandlung für alle Angestellten. In einer solchen Situation dann noch eine Sonderbehandlung zu fordern wegen dem Geschlecht das man hat kann man auch als Form von Sexismus verstehen.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (14. Juli 2018)

Unvorstellbar das unsere Spezies auf dem Mond war...


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Juli 2018)

Sehr gut dass dieser Haufen assozialer Vollidioten grandios mit ihrem Vorhaben auf die Schnauze flogen.


----------



## KSPilo (14. Juli 2018)

Hätte ihr Arbeitgeber sie aufgrund einiger Degenerierter gefeuert, wäre der Vorgesetzte bzw. wären die Vorgesetzten noch weitaus degenerierter als der/die Mobber.


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2018)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Unvorstellbar das unsere Spezies auf dem Mond war...



Vor 50 Jahren war Transgender aber noch kein Thema. Und solche Operationen gab es auch noch nicht. Alice Schwarzer war noch ein Baby.


----------



## 1xok (14. Juli 2018)

Popcorn reloaded


----------



## lorchi (14. Juli 2018)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Unvorstellbar das unsere Spezies auf dem Mond war...


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2018)

1xok schrieb:


> Popcorn reloaded



Will auch, gib her du da........


----------



## Lucatus (14. Juli 2018)

hab lange kein Guild wars mehr gespielt aber kann es nicht einfach sein das es darum geht das sie ne schlechte Entwicklerin ist und nicht darum das sie ne Transe ist


----------



## oli3d (14. Juli 2018)

Arghhh, 

BITTE nemht euch auch bei solchen Artikeln mal die Zeit eure Behauptungen mit Sourcen, Nachweisen und Recherche zu  bestücken, statt einfach Behauptungen wiederzugeben,für die es keine Nachweise/Daten gibt.

z.B.:

" Gamergate fällt vor allem durch seine Frauenfeindlichkeit und Hassreden gegen Minderheiten auf."



Grusel
Oli


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Juli 2018)

Gibts für die Story eigentlich auch eine seriöse Quelle? Kotaku glaube ich ungefähr so viel wie der Bildzeitung. Eine anonyme Quelle hat Kotaku erzählt ....



Bonkic schrieb:


> es handelt sich übrigens um eine deutsche. kann man ja mal erwähnen. so viele gibt's ja in der branche nicht.


Du scheinst ja mehr zu wissen, irgendwelchen brauchbaren Quellen?


----------



## xaan (14. Juli 2018)

Ich habe kein Problem damit zu glauben, dass Menschen im Schutz der Anonymität genau sowas tun. Hassmails schicken, Unwahrheiten behaupten, sich freuen wenn sie damit jemanden gefeuert kriegen.

Umso mehr regt es mich auf, wenn Menschen die Bewegung nach Social Justice hyjacken um sich selbst als Opfer darzustellen, obwohl sie erkennbar keines sind. Das füttert den Mob. Das ist Benzin ins Feuer. All die widerlichen Chouchpotatoes, die ihre Lebenserfüllung darin sehen, Hass zu verbreiten, fühlen sich durch solche Selbstdarsteller am Ende auch noch legitimiert in ihrem Handeln.
Hier erleben wir den wahren Schaden, den Price durch ihr Handeln zwar nicht völlig alleine zu verantworten hat, wohl aber ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Kwengie (14. Juli 2018)

wieso Mob?


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Juli 2018)

Kwengie schrieb:


> wieso Mob?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (14. Juli 2018)

Warum wissen die das der/die transsexuell ist? Das wäre meine erste Frage ... mal davon abgesehen das ich es völlig unwichtig finde welches Geschlecht oder Orientierung jemand hat. 

Der Vergleich mit dem GW2 Fall finde ich aber seltsam, weil hier alle Schuld bei der Frau und Täterin liegt. In dem Fall hat sie öffentlich jemanden grundlos als Sexist beleidigt und versucht zwanghaft sich als Opfer zu präsentieren. Gerade wenn man sich die letzten Sachen so anschaut, muss man hoffen das sie sich nun psychologische Hilfe sucht. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JabYRKGWMWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## FaronLP (14. Juli 2018)

"Nachdem eine Guild-Wars-2-Autorin vergangene Woche von ArenaNet gefeuert wurde, scheinen sich diese gezielten Aktionen zu häufen. "

Wie muss man denn diesen Satz verstehen?


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Juli 2018)

FaronLP schrieb:


> "Nachdem eine Guild-Wars-2-Autorin vergangene Woche von ArenaNet gefeuert wurde, scheinen sich diese gezielten Aktionen zu häufen. "
> 
> Wie muss man denn diesen Satz verstehen?



Na, dass wenn Angestellte eines Unternehmens sich online wie ARSCH gegenüber den Kunden benehmen sie mit einem Shitstorm zu rechnen haben ... ganz grandiose Neuigkeit, noch nie da gewesen


----------



## xaan (14. Juli 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit dem GW2 Fall finde ich aber seltsam,





FaronLP schrieb:


> "Nachdem eine Guild-Wars-2-Autorin vergangene Woche von ArenaNet gefeuert wurde, scheinen sich diese gezielten Aktionen zu häufen. "
> 
> 
> Wie muss man denn diesen Satz verstehen?


Die Price hat durch ihr dummes und unverantwortliches Verhalten ins Wespennest gestochen....und das ist die Reaktion. Ein Schwarm aufgescheuchter Vollhonks greift alles und jeden an, der auch nur halbwegs so aussieht als habe er/sie auch nur im Geringsten eine Verbinung zu SJW oder LGBTQ. Eine Entwicklerin die zufällig auch transsexuell ist? Immer druff. In den Augen dieser Idioten ist das eine legitime Zielscheibe.

Für jeden normal denkenden Menschen IST das auch seltsam. Rational ist das jedenfalls nicht. Aber leider Realität.


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Juli 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Für jeden normal denkenden Menschen IST das auch seltsam. Rational ist das jedenfalls nicht. Aber leider Realität.


Wenn es denn Realität ist, außer dem dubiosen Kotaku Artikel gibt keine Belege für den Wahrheitsgehalt. Man sollte doch erwarten das eine derart fiese Geschichte höhere Wellen schlägt und nicht nur völlig anonymisiert an eine Gaming-Seite herangetragen wird die unter Spielern eh einen zweifelhaften Ruf genießt. Aber man findet keine weiteren Informationen im Netz, denn die komplette Geschichte, wenn es sie gibt, hätte mich schon interessiert.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Juli 2018)

> [...]richten sich gezielte E-Mail-Aktionen, wie dieses aktuelle Beispiel, gegen Frauen oder Menschen die Minderheiten angehören. Sie haben einzig und allein das Ziel die betroffene Person aufgrund ihrer Überzeugungen, ihres Geschlechts oder Herkunft zu terrorisieren.



Das finde ich in Form dieser Allgemeinen Aussage mal eine ziemlich Stramme These. Dazu ein paar Fragen an den Autor:
1) was sind "E-Mail-Aktionen wie dieses aktuelle Beispiel", bzw. welche E-Mail-Aktionen sind nicht "wie dieses aktuelle Beispiel"?.
2) hat der Autor Zahlen vorliegen, die belegen, dass sich "E-Mail-Aktionen wie dieses aktuelle Beispiel" immer gegen Frauen oder Menschen, die Minderheiten angehören richtet? Gab es bisher keine E-Mail-Aktionen die sich gegen Männer, die der Mehrheit angehören richten? 
3) Woher kennt der Autor das alleinige Ziel solcher E-Mail-Aktionen? Hat er an einer relevanten Anzahl solcher Aktionen selbst mitgewirkt oder einen direkten Draht zu den Organisatoren?

Nicht dass ich Mobbing befürworte, aber ich habe das Gefühl hier werden ziemlich vorschnell Behauptungen aufgestellt...


----------



## weenschen (14. Juli 2018)

Manche Kommentare hier sind noch fieser als die Geschichte selbst.


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (14. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> ...
> 2) hat der Autor Zahlen vorliegen, die belegen, dass sich "E-Mail-Aktionen wie dieses aktuelle Beispiel" immer gegen Frauen oder Menschen, die Minderheiten angehören richtet? ...



Komisch, ich habe im Text kein einziges "immer" gefunden.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> ...3) Woher kennt der Autor das alleinige Ziel solcher E-Mail-Aktionen? Hat er an einer relevanten Anzahl solcher Aktionen selbst mitgewirkt oder einen direkten Draht zu den Organisatoren?...





> Transsexuelle Entwicklerin: Mob will sie feuern lassen, scheitert...
> ...indem dieses E-Mails in dreistelliger Zahl erhielt, die argumentierten, dass die Qualität der Spiele seit ihrer Einstellung gesunken sei. *Zudem hieß es, es sei moralisch falsch Transgender einzustellen und ihr Twitter-Account sei ein schlechtes Vorbild für die Kinder der "Besorgten".*...


----------



## Vordack (15. Juli 2018)

Die einzige Frage die ich mir derzeit stelle ist, warum werden Transsexuelle in Texten als weiblich dargestellt? Entwicklerin??? Ist das nicht irgendwie sexistisch? Müßte die Sprache nicht angepasst werden? (Beispiel; Der Entwickler, die Entwicklerin, dur Entwicklerim) um in einem Text besser darauf hinweisen zu können um welche sexuelle Gesinnung es sich handelt? Ansonsten können wir doch diese ganze der die das Scheisse gleich über Bord werfen 

edit: Oder ist es für Männer angenehmer sich diese "Wesen" als weiblich vorzustellen um nicht ganz auszuflippen


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2018)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die einzige Frage die ich mir derzeit stelle ist, warum werden Transsexuelle in Texten als weiblich dargestellt? Entwicklerin??? Ist das nicht irgendwie sexistisch? Müßte die Sprache nicht angepasst werden? (Beispiel; Der Entwickler, die Entwicklerin, dur Entwicklerim) um in einem Text besser darauf hinweisen zu können um welche sexuelle Gesinnung es sich handelt? Ansonsten können wir doch diese ganze der die das Scheisse gleich über Bord werfen
> 
> edit: Oder ist es für Männer angenehmer sich diese "Wesen" als weiblich vorzustellen um nicht ganz auszuflippen



weil die Frau trotz dessen dass die mal ein Typ war, jetzt eine Frau ist, im Gegensatz zu den Frauen, welche Heute Typen sind ö.Ö


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2018)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die einzige Frage die ich mir derzeit stelle ist, warum werden Transsexuelle in Texten als weiblich dargestellt? Entwicklerin??? Ist das nicht irgendwie sexistisch? Müßte die Sprache nicht angepasst werden? (Beispiel; Der Entwickler, die Entwicklerin, dur Entwicklerim) um in einem Text besser darauf hinweisen zu können um welche sexuelle Gesinnung es sich handelt?


Ich würde das an dem Vorhandensein der entsprechenden Geschlechtsteile festmachen und diejenigen dann schlicht als Mann bzw Frau behandeln. 
Wenn sich hingegen ein Mann nur als Frau "verkleidet", aber immer noch einen Penis hat, ist der meines Erachtens immer noch ein Mann.


----------



## xaan (15. Juli 2018)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die einzige Frage die ich mir derzeit stelle ist, warum werden Transsexuelle in Texten als weiblich dargestellt?


Weil diese Menschen (so es denn Trans-Frauen sind) sich das so wünschen? Sie fühlen sich als Frau und möchten von der Gesellschaft als Frau wahrgenommen und behandelt werden.
Warum also nicht? Gibt es einen Grund, der dagegen spricht?



Vordack schrieb:


> Ist das nicht irgendwie sexistisch?


Sexismus ist NICHT, eine Frau "sie" und einen Mann "er" zu nennen. Sexismus ist, Menschen aufgrund ihres Geschlechts in Rollenmodelle zu drängen und ihnen Türen zu verschließen, die dem anderen Geschlecht offen stehen. (Frauen an den Herd, Männer ins Militär.....)


----------



## Martina (15. Juli 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Woher wissen die sowas überhaupt?
> Weil ansonsten spielt doch Sexualität überhaupt keine Rolle. Ich möchte das gar nicht wissen, was jemand ist und wen jemand liebt. Das ist doch Privatsache und sollte es bleiben.



Transsexualität hat NICHTS mit einer sexuellen Ausrichtung zu tun!



Batze schrieb:


> Vor 50 Jahren war Transgender aber noch kein Thema. Und solche Operationen gab es auch noch nicht. Alice Schwarzer war noch ein Baby.



Falsch

Stonewall war am 28. Juni 1969 und da ging es um transidente Menschen



Vordack schrieb:


> Die einzige Frage die ich mir derzeit stelle ist, warum werden Transsexuelle in Texten als weiblich dargestellt? Entwicklerin??? Ist das nicht irgendwie sexistisch? Müßte die Sprache nicht angepasst werden? (Beispiel; Der Entwickler, die Entwicklerin, dur Entwicklerim) um in einem Text besser darauf hinweisen zu können um welche sexuelle Gesinnung es sich handelt? Ansonsten können wir doch diese ganze der die das Scheisse gleich über Bord werfen
> 
> edit: Oder ist es für Männer angenehmer sich diese "Wesen" als weiblich vorzustellen um nicht ganz auszuflippen




Argh. 
Nochmals...Trans sein hat NULL mit sexueller Ausrichtung zu tun.
Deswegen kommt man endlich au h davon ab transsexuell zu sagen, weil es ständig falsch verstanden wird. Versucht euch mal mit dem Wort Transident anzufreunden 
Das wäre schön und würde nicht zu Irritationen führen.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich würde das an dem Vorhandensein der entsprechenden Geschlechtsteile festmachen und diejenigen dann schlicht als Mann bzw Frau behandeln.
> Wenn sich hingegen ein Mann nur als Frau "verkleidet", aber immer noch einen Penis hat, ist der meines Erachtens immer noch ein Mann.



Zum Glück kann man den Menschen nicht unter den Rock bzw in die Hose gucken
Wenn ich solche Aussagen lese, bekomme ich Gehirnkrämpfe
Du hast einfach keine Ahung was es heißt transident zu sein.

Sorry das ich das so sagen muss

Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne mal das PDF durchlesen 
Evtl. wird dann Einges etwas klarer zu dem Thema transsexuell/transident 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0ctl8tfc15t1rc0/Info Transsexualität.pdf


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Juli 2018)

Ich hab mal den 5-fach Post zusammengefasst, sieht schöner aus.

Bitte zukünftig Ergänzungen/Erweiterungen des Beitrags dann mit "Bearbeiten" in den Post reinpacken, sofern kein Posting eines anderen davor stattfindet. Wäre toll, danke schonmal


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2018)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann man den Menschen nicht unter den Rock bzw in die Hose gucken
> Wenn ich solche Aussagen lese, bekomme ich Gehirnkrämpfe
> Du hast einfach keine Ahung was es heißt transident zu sein.


Richtig. Deshalb darf ich aber trotzdem meine Meinung zum Thema sagen.

Und die ist eben, daß ich Definition des Geschlechtes an dem Vorhandensein der _primären _Geschlechtsmerkmale festmache.
Wenn ich die natürlich nicht sehe und der Mann überzeugend als Frau rüber kommt, obwohl er einen Penis hat, hat derjenige sein wahres biologisches Geschlecht erfolgreich vor mir versteckt.

Spontan würde ich davon ausgehen, daß ein Mann, der sich nur als Frau anzieht, aber keine Geschlechtsumwandlung machen lassen will, sich tatsächlich nur verkleidet.
Meinem Verständnis nach müßte jemand, der sich im Geschlecht seines Körpers nicht wohl fühlt, anstreben, auch körperlich das andere Geschlecht anzunehmen.

Was denjenigen als ehemaligen Mann nach der Geschlechtsumwandlung dann zur Gruppe der Frauen zugehörig machen würde.


Wieso verursacht diese Einstellung "Gehirnkrämpfe"? Wie würdest du denn gerne bezeichnet werden?


----------



## Martina (15. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Richtig. Deshalb darf ich aber trotzdem meine Meinung zum Thema sagen.



Meinung ja
Nur ist das keine Meinung
Das ist eine Feststellung von deiner Seite und ist die ist einfach faktisch falsch




> Und die ist eben, daß ich Definition des Geschlechtes an dem Vorhandensein der _primären _Geschlechtsmerkmale festmache.
> Wenn ich die natürlich nicht sehe und der Mann überzeugend als Frau rüber kommt, obwohl er einen Penis hat, hat derjenige sein wahres biologisches Geschlecht erfolgreich vor mir versteckt.



Du denkst in vollkommen falschen Bahnen, leider 
Da wird gar nichts versteckt.



> Spontan würde ich davon ausgehen, daß ein Mann, der sich nur als Frau anzieht, aber keine Geschlechtsumwandlung machen lassen will, sich tatsächlich nur verkleidet.



Es ist KEINE Geschlechtsumwandlung! Es nennt sich GAOP = Geschlechtsangleichende Operation 
Es wird nichts umgewandelt, sondern das Geschlecht angeglichen.
Mach die bitte die Mühe und lese mal das PDF und vor allem reden mal mit einem Betroffen Menschen von Angesicht zu Angesicht 

sehenswerter Bericht 

https://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Mens...hen/Video?bcastId=7535538&documentId=44768106





> Wieso verursacht diese Einstellung "Gehirnkrämpfe"? Wie würdest du denn gerne bezeichnet werden?



Weil hier mal wieder, dass typische Wissen was es so in der Gesellschaft gibt, reingeworfen wird, ohne überhaupt nur Ansatzweise etwas Hintergrund Wissen zu haben.
Wenn du der "MEINUNG" wärst, das du es nicht gut findest , die seih dir gegönnt. Aber halt Fakten die nicht richtig sind als Meinung darzustellen ist einfach nicht richtig.

Wie ich bezeichnet werden möchte ?
Als Mensch und mein Geschlecht ist weiblich, sprich ich bin eine Frau


----------



## Martina (15. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich hab mal den 5-fach Post zusammengefasst, sieht schöner aus.
> 
> Bitte zukünftig Ergänzungen/Erweiterungen des Beitrags dann mit "Bearbeiten" in den Post reinpacken, sofern kein Posting eines anderen davor stattfindet. Wäre toll, danke schonmal





Kein Ding ich weiß aber nicht vorher wo es Beiträge gibt die ich gerne zitieren möchte


----------



## schweibi (15. Juli 2018)

Wie krank, 4chan war ja immer schon absolut krank, aber es zeigen sich immer mehr Spinner. Wenn die keine Spiele wollen, an denen Frauen oder Transsexuelle arbeiten, müssen sie sie ja nicht spielen. Mir ist das so wurscht, wer am Spiel rumwerkelt. Wichtig ist nur das es gut ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Juli 2018)

> ArenaNet feuert kürzlich die Guild-Wars-2-Autorin Jessica Price



Finde es btw schade, wie diese Aktion online präsentiert wird. Price war zu 100% selber schuld und es ist absolut nachvollziehbar, dass sie gefeuert worden ist. Trotzdem springen viele Online-Outlets und vor allem Feministinnen auf ihre Seite. Diese ganzen Diskussionen sind einfach so unfassbar toxisch von beiden Seiten


----------



## FaronLP (15. Juli 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Na, dass wenn Angestellte eines Unternehmens sich online wie ARSCH gegenüber den Kunden benehmen sie mit einem Shitstorm zu rechnen haben ... ganz grandiose Neuigkeit, noch nie da gewesen



So war meine Frage nicht gemeint. Ich weiß was passiert ist. Hab den ganzen Schmarn selber verfolgt.
Aber solche Sätze kann man auch in der Hinsicht verstehen, dass ArenaNet jetzt die bösen Schuldigen sind. Und damit gehe ich nicht konform.
Das hat sich Price selber zuzuschreiben.
Ich finde es erschreckend wie anscheinend das Management dieses Entwicklerstudios dem fast nachgegeben hätte anstatt direkt zu prüfen woher diese plötzliche Flut an Nachrichten kommt. Das würde mir doch persönlich sehr merkwürdig vorkommen, wenn sowas urplötzlich passiert.

Ich finde es übrigens sehr fragwürdig, dass es in der News nicht primär um GW2 geht, sondern um ein völlig anderes Entwicklerstudio und trotzdem die News mit Guild Wars 2 Bild, Video und Shoplink veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## xaan (15. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]





MartinaTG schrieb:


> [...]


Ihr habt beide Recht, aber redet aneinander vorbei. Schuld daran ist, dass wir im Deutschen keine unterschiedlichen Wörter für (biologisches) Geschlecht und Geschlechtsidentität habe. Die Amis haben es da leichter, die haben "sex" und "gender".

Das biologische Geschlecht ist nun mal tatsächlich ein unumstößlicher Fakt. Da gibt's nichts dran zu rütteln.
ABER: sind wir als Menschen und Gesellschaft reduzierbar auf unsere biologischen und physischen Eigenschaften? Oder stehen wir darüber?

https://youtu.be/DBnENlXt-H4?t=1m54s


----------



## Svatlas (15. Juli 2018)

Wie leidet denn ein Spiel unter einer transsexuellen Entwicklerin? Das zeigt doch nur einmal mehr, wie viele dumme Menschen da draußen  herum laufen.  Es wird einfach Zeit für schnellere/härtere Strafen im Netz.


----------



## xaan (15. Juli 2018)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Wie leidet denn ein Spiel unter einer transsexuellen Entwicklerin? Das zeigt doch nur einmal mehr, wie viele dumme Menschen da draußen  herum laufen.  Es wird einfach Zeit für schnellere/härtere Strafen im Netz.



Das narrativ dieser Leute ist, dass es einem Spiel schadet wenn es eine politische Agenda in Richtung SJW oder LGBTQ bekommt. Und selbstverständlich wird da einfach mal angenommen, eine Trans- Entwicklerin würde das automatisch zur Folge haben.

In gewisser Weise ist diese Sichtweise auch gar nicht falsch. Wenn eine politische Agenda Vorrang vor den eigentlichen spielerischer Qualität bekommt, dann ist das Spiel in der Regel richtig, richtig mies. Gut sehen kann man das an diversen Bibelspielen, die entwickelt wurden um zu missionieren, nicht um gute Spiele zu sein. Aber das gilt eben für jedwede politische couleur, nicht nur für SJW, welches sich der 4chan-Mob als Zielscheibe auserkoren hat. 

Und: selbstverständlich gibt es hinreichend Spiele mit viel politischem Inhalt, die sehr, sehr gut sind. Denken wir mal an Deus Ex, an Bioshock, an Wolfenstein: New Colossus, Papers Please ...

Das aber interessiert den 4-chan / anti-SJW Mob nicht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Juli 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Amis haben es da leichter, die haben "sex" und "gender".



Und selbst die haben es schon nicht leicht 
Wenn du dort in den aktuellen Debatten sagen würdest, dass das biologische Geschlecht ein unumstößlicher Fakt ist, würdest du von manchen Leuten gelyncht werden


----------



## Svatlas (15. Juli 2018)

xaan schrieb:


> Das narrativ dieser Leute ist, dass es einem Spiel schadet wenn es eine politische Agenda in Richtung SJW oder LGBTQ bekommt. Und selbstverständlich wird da einfach mal angenommen, eine Trans- Entwicklerin würde das automatisch zur Folge haben.
> 
> In gewisser Weise ist diese Sichtweise auch gar nicht falsch. Wenn eine politische Agenda Vorrang vor den eigentlichen spielerischer Qualität bekommt, dann ist das Spiel in der Regel richtig, richtig mies. Gut sehen kann man das an diversen Bibelspielen, die entwickelt wurden um zu missionieren, nicht um gute Spiele zu sein. Aber das gilt eben für jedwede politische couleur, nicht nur für SJW, welches sich der 4chan-Mob als Zielscheibe auserkoren hat.
> 
> ...



Das hat aber rein gar nichts mit dem Geschlecht zutun. Das ist alles eine Sache der Einstellung und der kranken Gedanken.


----------



## xaan (15. Juli 2018)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Das hat aber rein gar nichts mit dem Geschlecht zutun. Das ist alles eine Sache der Einstellung und der kranken Gedanken.


ABsolut korrekt. Niemand hat diesen Leuten ein Übermaß an Rationalität unterstellt... 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Und selbst die haben es schon nicht leicht
> Wenn du dort in den aktuellen Debatten sagen würdest, dass das biologische Geschlecht ein unumstößlicher Fakt ist, würdest du von manchen Leuten gelyncht werden


Die Debatte ist leider auf beiden Seiten total vergiftet.


----------



## Chroom (15. Juli 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es handelt sich übrigens um eine deutsche. kann man ja mal erwähnen. so viele gibt's ja in der branche nicht.


Vlt wurde es nicht erwähnt weil Deutschland ja so erfolgreich den 4.ten Platz bei der WM.Gruppensphase erkämpft hat.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Nach dem Lesen der Kommentare hier bin ich durchaus enttäuscht von dem Diskussionsniveau das hier herrscht. Da wird sich, möglicherweise aus totaler Ignoranz oder auch dank verdrehtem Weltbild, nebenbei über Transidente Menschen ihre Pronomen, Geschlechtsteile und Sexualität (was auch immer die damit zu tun hat) lustig gemacht auf primitivster Ebene.
Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Transfrauen SIND Frauen, auch wenn sie im "falschen" biologischen Körper geboren wurden. Ob nun eine geschlechtsangleichende Operation angestrebt wird oder nicht, ob Hormone genommen werden oder nicht geht niemanden außer die Person etwas an; Gechlechteridentität findet im Kopf statt, nachweislich sogar, und es gibt mittlerweile genügend wissenschaftlich erarbeitete Belege dafür, dass alle die sich weigern das einzusehen getrost als Ignorant oder irrational transphob einzuordnen sind. Ist kein großer Unterschied zu "Flat Earthern" oder anderen Verschwörungstheoretikern.
Darüber hinaus: wenn man eine Person die sich als Frau vorstellt und präsentiert mit falschen Pronomen anredet auf den Verdacht hin, wie ihre Geschlechtsteile aussehen hat m.E. einige Probleme. Ich empfehle dringend sich wissenschaftliche Ressourcen zu dem Thema anzuschauen um die Gefahr zu reduzieren absoluten Schwachsinn zu reden.

Zum Artikel selber: Die Sache mit der Arenanet-Mitarbeitern sieht selbst für mich als Feministin und LGBTQ-Unterstützerin recht simpel aus - sie hat sich vollkommen falsch verhalten und überreagiert und aufgrund dieser Unprofessionalität den Job verloren. Für alle die nicht verstehen, warum das Internet-Trolle dazu bringt, Fake-Beschwerden zu kreiren - es ist im Grunde das Gleiche wie wenn jemand für sexuelle Belästigung gefeuert wird und daraufhin versucht wird anderen Menschen mit falschen Unterstellungen dieser Art zu schaden. Ich bin froh, dass sich das Management nicht von derartig plumpen Angriffen beeinflussen lässt.


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2018)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Meinung ja
> Nur ist das keine Meinung
> Das ist eine Feststellung von deiner Seite und ist die ist einfach faktisch falsch



Wie soll ich das denn bitte noch formulieren?!


Worrel schrieb:


> *Ich würde das an *dem Vorhandensein der entsprechenden Geschlechtsteile *festmachen *und diejenigen dann schlicht als Mann bzw Frau behandeln.
> Wenn sich hingegen ein Mann nur als Frau "verkleidet", aber immer noch einen Penis hat, ist der *meines Erachtens *immer noch ein Mann.





> Du denkst in vollkommen falschen Bahnen, leider
> Da wird gar nichts versteckt.


Da muß ich dir nach dem von dir geposteten Video aber widersprechen. Dort wird von Ekel und Abscheu bezüglich des falsch empfundenen Geschlechtsteiles gesprochen (Sophia, ca in der Mitte des Beitrags), ein anderer will seine Brüste loswerden - also salopp gesagt "dauerhaft verstecken" 



> sehenswerter Bericht
> 
> https://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Mens...hen/Video?bcastId=7535538&documentId=44768106


In der Tat. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß das für 5jährige Kinder schon ein Thema sein könnte.

Diesbezüglich möchte ich nochmal das "anstreben" betonen - natürlich sollte man nicht 5jährige Kinder schon umoperieren. (bevor mir das hier noch unterstellt wird)



> Weil hier mal wieder, dass typische Wissen was es so in der Gesellschaft gibt, reingeworfen wird, ohne überhaupt nur Ansatzweise etwas Hintergrund Wissen zu haben.


Ja, äh, Surprise!
In einer Gesprächrunde mit typischen Leuten taucht tatsächlich _das typische Wissen was es so in der Gesellschaft gibt _auf. 

Und da ich keine entsprechende Abläufe organisieren muß (bsp das im Video angesprochene Problem beim Umkleiden für den Schwimmunterricht) und keine Trans Person in meinem Bekanntenkreis habe, habe ich mir in der Tat jenseits von _"wenn's sie glücklich macht"_ kaum Gedanken darüber gemacht.



> Wenn du der "MEINUNG" wärst, das du es nicht gut findest , die seih dir gegönnt. Aber halt Fakten die nicht richtig sind als Meinung darzustellen ist einfach nicht richtig.


Nur, weil jemand vielleicht uninformiert ist, mußt du ihm nicht direkt unterstellen, daß er seine Meinung als Fakt darstellen will - vor allem, wenn das gar nicht stimmt.

Klar, als Betroffene(r) kommt man in so einen Thread wie diesen und sieht nur Unwissende und Unverstehende. 
Das heißt ja nicht, daß wir einer sachlichen Diskussion gegenüber nicht aufgeschlossen währen oder nix dazulernen wollten.



> Wie ich bezeichnet werden möchte ?
> Als Mensch und mein Geschlecht ist weiblich, sprich ich bin eine Frau


Gerade beim Thema dieses Threads bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht, denn ich hätte hier mehr Details in deiner Antwort erwartet - unter anderem, ob "weiblich" dein biologisches Geschlecht oder dein empfundenes Geschlecht ist.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. Juli 2018)

Ancient-Dragon schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe im Text kein einziges "immer" gefunden.



Aber auch kein "meistens", "oft" oder "manchmal". Das _immer_ ist daher implizit. Die Aussage beinhaltet keine Einschränkung.

Und was den anderen Punkt angeht: neben dem vermeintlich schlechten Vorbild für Kinder, wird ja auch die mangelnde Qualität der Spiele angesprochen. Es kann zwar durchaus sein, dass dieses Argument bloß vorsgeschoben ist, das könnte für das andere (transgender) aber genauso der Fall sein. Letzendlich können wir anhand der hier präsentierten Fakten nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, was die wahren Hintergründe sind. Da der Autor das aber anscheinend kann, oder glaubt zu können, wüsste ich gerne, ob er über weitere Informationen verfügt, oder bloß seine persönliche Meinung unter die Nachricht geschrieben hat. Die würde nämlich eher in eine Kolumne gehören.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gerade beim Thema dieses Threads bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht, denn ich hätte hier mehr Details in deiner Antwort erwartet - unter anderem, ob "weiblich" dein biologisches Geschlecht oder dein empfundenes Geschlecht ist.



Ich glaube der Punkt hier ist dass das keine Rolle spielt bzw. Dich auch eigentlich nicht zu interessieren braucht (nicht als Vorwurf gemeint, in diesem Kontext kann ich verstehen warum es relevant für die Diskussion wirken kann) und niemand ein Recht auf diese Information hat (womit ich nicht sagen will du würdest behaupten du hättest dieses Recht, aber leider sehen das viele so).


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus: wenn man eine Person die sich als Frau vorstellt und präsentiert mit falschen Pronomen anredet auf den Verdacht hin, wie ihre Geschlechtsteile aussehen hat m.E. einige Probleme.


Wer macht denn auch sowas?


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer macht denn auch sowas?



Wahrscheinlich mehr Leute als du denkst. Es gab in Amerika bspw. einen Aufsehen erregenden Fall bei dem eine Frau die auch bei Geburt dem weiblichen Geschlecht zugeordnet wurde mit Gewalt von Männern aus einer Frauentoilette entfernt wurde weil sie dachten es würde sich um eine Transfrau halten. Das ist natürlich jetzt ein extremes Beispiel, aber auch kein absoluter Einzelfall, und in wenig extremer Form findet dieses Verhalten tagtäglich statt. Transidente Menschen sehen sich idR regelmäßig damit konfrontiert, besonders wenn einige ihrer Merkmale noch dem anderen Geschlecht zugehörig scheinen.


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Punkt hier ist dass das keine Rolle spielt bzw. Dich auch eigentlich nicht zu interessieren braucht (nicht als Vorwurf gemeint, in diesem Kontext kann ich verstehen warum es relevant für die Diskussion wirken kann) und niemand ein Recht auf diese Information hat (womit ich nicht sagen will du würdest behaupten du hättest dieses Recht, aber leider sehen das viele so).



Und genau deswegen habe ich das auch so formuliert, wie ich es formuliert habe und habe eben nicht konkret nachgefragt.


----------



## Shredhead (15. Juli 2018)

Und mal wieder die typische Lügentirade über Gamergate.
Wie lange wollt ihr noch das erstunkene und erlogene Narrativ von den bösen Gamergatern weiterverbreiten? Ihr wisst schon, dass es dazu Ermittlungen z.B. durch das FBI gab, die eindeutig ergeben haben, dass Gamergate nichts mit Belästigungen und Bedrohungen zu tun hatte, ja? 
Im Gegenteil waren das Trollgruppen und Individuen, mit denen z.B. das arme Opfer Zoe Quinn dicke war. Und weil ich ein besserer Journalist bin als ihr kann ich sogar Beweise und Quellen liefern:
FBI zu Gamergate
Die arme, unschuldige Zoe Quinn

Übrigens absolut geile Quelle, Kotaku. 

Die erwähnte Entwicklerin Jennifer Scheurle ist übrigens nicht Trans, hat allerdings z.B. 2016 Notch auf Twitter angegangen, ist der Typ der unironisch mit "mansplaining" und ähnlichem sexistischem Müll argumentiert.
Quelle

Typischer Fall von



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstverständlich ohne jeglichen Beweis, die erwähnt das nicht mal am Tag als es rauskam auf twitter. Hmm.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Transfrauen SIND Frauen, auch wenn sie im "falschen" biologischen Körper geboren wurden. Ob nun eine geschlechtsangleichende Operation angestrebt wird oder nicht, ob Hormone genommen werden oder nicht geht niemanden außer die Person etwas an; Gechlechteridentität findet im Kopf statt, nachweislich sogar, und es gibt mittlerweile genügend wissenschaftlich erarbeitete Belege dafür, dass alle die sich weigern das einzusehen getrost als Ignorant oder irrational transphob einzuordnen sind. Ist kein großer Unterschied zu "Flat Earthern" oder anderen Verschwörungstheoretikern.



 Das Geschlecht eines Menschen ist genetisch festgelegt. Abgesehen von seltenen Defekten (Triple-X oder XXY-Chromosomensatz) ist das auch eindeutig bestimmbar, selbst wenn der Phänotyp aufgrund schwankender Hormonpegel nicht immer so klar erkennbar ist. Wie sich jemand fühlt, oder was jemand gerne wäre, spielt dabei hingegen nicht die allergeringste Rolle. Ich wäre auch gerne Astronaut, das macht mich aber noch nicht zu einem.

Das heißt jetzt im Umkehrschluss aber nicht, dass ich der Meinung wäre, man müsse sich damit abfinden. Wenn jemand unglücklich mit seinem Geschlecht ist, soll er ruhig alles tun, damit er glücklich(er) wird. Meinen Segen hat er, und ich finde auch nicht, dass davon irgendeine Gefahr für Moral und Sitten ausgeht (und kann auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, warum andere so argumentieren).


----------



## Bullfrog (15. Juli 2018)

*Right....*



Shredhead schrieb:


> Und mal wieder die typische Lügentirade über Gamergate.
> Wie lange wollt ihr noch das erstunkene und erlogene Narrativ von den bösen Gamergatern weiterverbreiten? Ihr wisst schon, dass es dazu Ermittlungen z.B. durch das FBI gab, die eindeutig ergeben haben, dass Gamergate nichts mit Belästigungen und Bedrohungen zu tun hatte, ja?
> Im Gegenteil waren das Trollgruppen und Individuen, mit denen z.B. das arme Opfer Zoe Quinn dicke war. Und weil ich ein besserer Journalist bin als ihr kann ich sogar Beweise und Quellen liefern:
> FBI zu Gamergate
> ...



Yo Mate,

traurig, das du versuchst ein solches Verhalten auch noch zu verteidigen. Deine Quellen sind entweder keine, oder sagen schlicht nicht das aus, was du glaubst das sie tun. Wenn ein Haufen Dummbeutel durch quasi simulierte Marktmacht den Versuch unternimmt, eine Mitarbeiterin kündigen zu lassen, nur weil denen die Sexuelle Orientierung und das Geschlecht nicht passt, dann ist das an sich schon ekelhaft genug. Aber das dann auch noch Trolle wie du auf den Gedanken kommen, für diese Säcke auch noch eine Lanze brechen zu müssen, das ist erbärmlich.  Also tue uns doch bitte den Gefallen und verspritze dein Gift irgendwo anders.

Regards


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das Geschlecht eines Menschen ist genetisch festgelegt. Abgesehen von seltenen Defekten (Triple-X oder XXY-Chromosomensatz) ist das auch eindeutig bestimmbar, selbst wenn der Phänotyp aufgrund schwankender Hormonpegel nicht immer so klar erkennbar ist. Wie sich jemand fühlt, oder was jemand gerne wäre, spielt dabei hingegen nicht die allergeringste Rolle. Ich wäre auch gerne Astronaut, das macht mich aber noch nicht zu einem.
> 
> Das heißt jetzt im Umkehrschluss aber nicht, dass ich der Meinung wäre, man müsse sich damit abfinden. Wenn jemand unglücklich mit seinem Geschlecht ist, soll er ruhig alles tun, damit er glücklich(er) wird. Meinen Segen hat er, und ich finde auch nicht, dass davon irgendeine Gefahr für Moral und Sitten ausgeht (und kann auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, warum andere so argumentieren).



Da sind wir wieder an dem Punkt an dem wir über verschiedene Dinge reden, denke ich. Weiter oben erwähnte jemand den unterschied zwischen dem englischen "sex" und "gender", und während ersteres in der Tat im Großteil der Fälle genetisch fest bestimmbar ist (übrigens nicht unbedingt nur anhand XX oder XY Chromosomensatz) rede ich hier von letzterem. Eine Frau ist eine Frau weil ihr gender "weiblich" ist und nicht ihr sex, also ihre genetische Veranlagung. So sieht das zumindest die Wissenschaft, aber es steht dir natürlich frei da zu widersprechen. Es gibt Frauen ohne Uterus, mit XX Chromosomen, ohne weibliche Geschlechtsteile etc, das ist einfach so. Bei Transfrauen ist es nunmal so, dass all diese oder zumindest der Großteil der genetischen Merkmale nicht mit ihrem "Frausein" übereinstimmt, vereinfacht gesagt. Das macht sie aber nicht zu etwas anderem als Frauen.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Juli 2018)

Bullfrog schrieb:


> Deine Quellen sind entweder keine...


Das gilt doch für die Quelle dieses ganzen Artikels genauso, aber alle reden sich hier die Köpfe heiß ohne zu wissen ob wirklich was dran ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Eine Frau ist eine Frau weil ihr gender "weiblich" ist und nicht ihr sex, also ihre genetische Veranlagung.



Problematisch hierbei finde ich allerdings das gerade in Amerika die biologische/genetische Komponente völlig außer Acht gelassen wird und das Miteinbeziehen von selbiger schon vielfach als Diskriminierung gewertet wird. Wenn ein biologischer Mann im Gewichtheben der Frauen Weltrekorde bricht, weil er sich als Frau fühlt, wird es dann doch etwas skurril finde ich.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Problematisch hierbei finde ich allerdings das gerade in Amerika die biologische/genetische Komponente völlig außer Acht gelassen wird und das Miteinbeziehen von selbiger schon vielfach als Diskriminierung gewertet wird. Wenn ein biologischer Mann im Gewichtheben der Frauen Weltrekorde bricht, weil er sich als Frau fühlt, wird es dann doch etwas skurril finde ich.



Klar, ich verstehe dass solche Fälle problematisch sind und alle gemeinsam nach einer Lösung suchen sollten, allerdings ist das schon eher ein recht spezifisches Beispiel und letztendlich ist es so dass im absoluten Großteil der Fälle der Unterschied genetischem und gelebten Geschlecht absolut egal ist und Leute sich gerne einfach künstlich aufregen (das trifft sicherlich auf beide bzw. alle Seiten der Diskussion zu).
Was wäre allerdings die Alternative? Die Frau bei den Männern antreten zu lassen wäre auch etwas lächerlich, auch weil sie aufgrund der Hormonbehandlung in sehr andere körperliche Voraussetzungen einzuordnen ist. Noch offensichtlicher wird die Problematik im umgekehrten Falle, wenn ein Transmann Testosteron nimmt und trotzdem noch bei den Frauen teilnehmen soll. Eine eigene Kategorie für einen Wettbewerb zwischen transidenten Sportlern zu schaffen fände ich auch relativ problematisch; niemand hat sich ausgesucht, so geboren zu werden, und wir trennen bei Sprints ja auch nicht nach Hautfarbe beispielsweise. Und da kann es auch himmelweite Unterschiede in den körperlichen Grundvoraussetzungen geben. Transfrauen bei den Frauen antreten zu lassen, aber eventuelle Rekorde die aufgestellt werden als solche zu kennzeichnen, könnte vielleicht beide Seiten einigermaßen zufrieden stellen, hinterlässt bei mir aber auch einen sehr üblen Nachgeschmack. Alles in allem hast Du Dir da definitiv ein sehr kniffliges Problem ausgesucht, für das wir aktuell noch eine gute Lösung finden müssten. Persönlich würde ich ja sagen "dann ist das halt so", aber ich verstehe wenn andere das anders sehen.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (15. Juli 2018)

Finde es ziemlich abgedreht, wenn man auf diese Art und Weise schon seinen Job verlieren kann.
Zum Thema Transgender: Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt, absolut gruselig und schon beinahe etwas ekelerregend. Mal davon abgesehen: Wie will man unter solchen Menschen, noch ein normales Kind großziehen?! Ich kenne die wissenschaftlichen und psychologischen Hintergründe. Dennoch: Die meisten dieser "Wissenschaftler" sind vorbehalten. Sie gehen das Thema an mit einer Meinung, die sie bereits vertreten, daher kann es dabei auch nicht um die üblichen, neutralen Studien gehen. Auch, wenn sie es nur gut mit diesen Menschen meinen, handelt es sich hierbei, meiner Meinung nach: Um nicht ethisch korrekt durchgeführte Studien, die gut 4 Medizinische Fachrichtungen verknüpfen.


----------



## Grolt (15. Juli 2018)

Schlecht recherierte PCGames Artikel Nummer "der wievielte?"


----------



## Martina (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Nach dem Lesen der Kommentare hier bin ich durchaus enttäuscht von dem Diskussionsniveau das hier herrscht. Da wird sich, möglicherweise aus totaler Ignoranz oder auch dank verdrehtem Weltbild, nebenbei über Transidente Menschen ihre Pronomen, Geschlechtsteile und Sexualität (was auch immer die damit zu tun hat) lustig gemacht auf primitivster Ebene.
> Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Transfrauen SIND Frauen, auch wenn sie im "falschen" biologischen Körper geboren wurden. Ob nun eine geschlechtsangleichende Operation angestrebt wird oder nicht, ob Hormone genommen werden oder nicht geht niemanden außer die Person etwas an; Gechlechteridentität findet im Kopf statt, nachweislich sogar, und es gibt mittlerweile genügend wissenschaftlich erarbeitete Belege dafür, dass alle die sich weigern das einzusehen getrost als Ignorant oder irrational transphob einzuordnen sind. Ist kein großer Unterschied zu "Flat Earthern" oder anderen Verschwörungstheoretikern.



Danke 
Grundsätzlich möchte ich aber auch mal sagen, dass ich bisher keinerlei negative im realen Leben gemacht habe.
Keine blöden Sprüche, kein schlecht behandelt werden oder sonst irgendwas.
Das dieses irgendwann mal auftreten wird, dessen bin ich mir bewußt.

@Worrel 

ich bin keine CiS Frau wenn du das unbedingt wissen möchtest.
Wie gesagt, wenn dich dieses Thema interessiert suche das persönliche Gespräch mit betroffenen. Das ist immer besser wie nur schreiben.

Erklärungen


----------



## Martina (15. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer macht denn auch sowas?



Selber nicht erlebt, aber gerade im privaten Bereich gibt es dieses immer wieder . Oft genug lese ich dieses in Selbsthilfe Foren.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Klar, ich verstehe dass solche Fälle problematisch sind und alle gemeinsam nach einer Lösung suchen sollten, allerdings ist das schon eher ein recht spezifisches Beispiel und letztendlich ist es so dass im absoluten Großteil der Fälle der Unterschied genetischem und gelebten Geschlecht absolut egal ist und Leute sich gerne einfach künstlich aufregen (das trifft sicherlich auf beide bzw. alle Seiten der Diskussion zu).
> [...]Persönlich würde ich ja sagen "dann ist das halt so", aber ich verstehe wenn andere das anders sehen.



Das ist natürlich sehr spezifisch und diente mir auch nur als Beispiel dafür, dass die biologischen Komponenten in diesem Diskurs nicht außer Acht gelassen werden sollten. Und das ist leider vielfach der Fall.
Abgesehen davon ist aber gerade im Sportbereich diese Problematik in den letzten Jahren sehr häufig aufgetreten. 
Ich finde ehrlich gesagt so hart das auch klingt, eine betroffene Person sollte nicht mehr in offiziellen sportlichen Wettbewerben teilnehmen. Denn egal wie, jede Zuordnung passt in diesem Fall nicht.


----------



## Martina (15. Juli 2018)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Finde es ziemlich abgedreht, wenn man auf diese Art und Weise schon seinen Job verlieren kann.





> Zum Thema Transgender: Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt, absolut gruselig und schon beinahe etwas ekelerregend.



Merkst was ?
Und bei deinen eigenen Gedanken zum Thema Transgender findest du es abgedreht deswegen seinen Job zu verlieren ? ( unabhängig davon ob es so gewesen ist oder nicht )



> Mal davon abgesehen: Wie will man unter solchen Menschen, noch ein normales Kind großziehen?! .








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shredhead (15. Juli 2018)

Bullfrog schrieb:


> Yo Mate,
> 
> traurig, das du versuchst ein solches Verhalten auch noch zu verteidigen. Deine Quellen sind entweder keine, oder sagen schlicht nicht das aus, was du glaubst das sie tun. Wenn ein Haufen Dummbeutel durch quasi simulierte Marktmacht den Versuch unternimmt, eine Mitarbeiterin kündigen zu lassen, nur weil denen die Sexuelle Orientierung und das Geschlecht nicht passt, dann ist das an sich schon ekelhaft genug. Aber das dann auch noch Trolle wie du auf den Gedanken kommen, für diese Säcke auch noch eine Lanze brechen zu müssen, das ist erbärmlich.  Also tue uns doch bitte den Gefallen und verspritze dein Gift irgendwo anders.
> 
> Regards



Hast du auch nur den geringsten Beweis dafür, dass hier irgendwas passiert ist?  Und was sagen denn meine Quellen angeblich, deiner Meinung nach, was mir widerspricht? 
Vielleicht solltest du mal lernen kritisch zu denken und Fakten zu checken, auch nach Seite 1 der Googlesuche. Abgrundtief miese "journalistische" Arbeit zu kritisieren soll also "Gift spritzen" sein, ja? Jetzt überleg dir mal, was giftiger ist, verlogene Propaganda als angebliche "Journalisten" zu verbreiten und damit Hunderttausende, wenn nicht Millionen Menschen zu diffamieren vor Millionenpublikum, oder die Lügen aufzudecken und zu kritisieren?


----------



## Orzhov (15. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich würde das an dem Vorhandensein der entsprechenden Geschlechtsteile festmachen und diejenigen dann schlicht als Mann bzw Frau behandeln.
> Wenn sich hingegen ein Mann nur als Frau "verkleidet", aber immer noch einen Penis hat, ist der meines Erachtens immer noch ein Mann.



Trifft es sehr gut. Die Leute können sich identifizieren als was sie wollen. Nur geht es sehr schnell ins bedenkliche wenn soweit geht Hormone zu nehmen, seine Geschlechtsteile zu beschädigen und dann von Anderen erwartet sie darin zu bestärken. Denn das alles ändert nichts.


----------



## xaan (15. Juli 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Problematisch hierbei finde ich allerdings das gerade in Amerika die biologische/genetische Komponente völlig außer Acht gelassen wird und das Miteinbeziehen von selbiger schon vielfach als Diskriminierung gewertet wird. Wenn ein biologischer Mann im Gewichtheben der Frauen Weltrekorde bricht, weil er sich als Frau fühlt, wird es dann doch etwas skurril finde ich.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nein, ernsthaft: es spricht absolut nichts gegen soziale Akzeptanz als zugehörig zu welchem Geschlecht auch immer eine Person sich fühlt.
Wenn es aber um Sport und physische Leistungsfähigkeit geht, dann können und müssen biologische Gegebenheiten berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Trifft es sehr gut. Die Leute können sich identifizieren als was sie wollen. Nur geht es sehr schnell ins bedenkliche wenn soweit geht Hormone zu nehmen, seine Geschlechtsteile zu beschädigen und dann von Anderen erwartet sie darin zu bestärken. Denn das alles ändert nichts.



Informier dich am besten mal was es bedeutet transgender zu sein, Geschlechtsdysphorie zu empfinden und was die beste Vorgehensweise ist, um ein menschenwürdiges Leben zu gewährleisten. Es geht darum Menschen mit den Mitteln der modernen Medizin bei einem Leiden zu helfen, für das die Alternative oft Selbstmord oder ein Leben in Depression ist. Und um das zu ändern benötigt es sowohl medizinische als auch soziale Unterstützung und Akzeptanz.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2018)

MartinaTG schrieb:


>



wahrscheinlich die gleichen die Glauben Kinder brauchen eine Man und eine Frau und den Fakt ignorieren dass sehr, sehr viele mit nur einem Elter aufwachsen oder das Eltern sein auch mit der Biologischen Verwandtheit verbunden sei, obwohl der Biologische Erzeuger auch einfach eine Pfeife sein kann
Und die Gesellschaft und vorallem die Natur zeigt in den Realitätsverweigerern zum Glück gut, dass die Zusammenstellung von den Eltern eigentlich ziemlich Egal ist und nur so ein paar Haarlose Affen widernatürlich handeln


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das Geschlecht eines Menschen ist genetisch festgelegt. Abgesehen von seltenen Defekten (Triple-X oder XXY-Chromosomensatz) ist das auch eindeutig bestimmbar, selbst wenn der Phänotyp aufgrund schwankender Hormonpegel nicht immer so klar erkennbar ist. Wie sich jemand fühlt, oder was jemand gerne wäre, spielt dabei hingegen nicht die allergeringste Rolle. Ich wäre auch gerne Astronaut, das macht mich aber noch nicht zu einem.



Exakt so ist es!



> Das heißt jetzt im Umkehrschluss aber nicht, dass ich der Meinung wäre, man müsse sich damit abfinden. Wenn jemand unglücklich mit seinem Geschlecht ist, soll er ruhig alles tun, damit er glücklich(er) wird. Meinen Segen hat er, und ich finde auch nicht, dass davon irgendeine Gefahr für Moral und Sitten ausgeht (und kann auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, warum andere so argumentieren).



So sehe ich das auch, jeder soll nach seiner Façon glücklich werden.

Das ändert aber nichts an den Fakten, Psychologie ist eben nun mal kein (biologischer) Fakt sondern ein persönlicher Zustand, entstanden durch u.a. je nach Fall hormonelle und soziale Beeinflussung.




Corsa500 schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder an dem Punkt an dem wir über verschiedene Dinge reden, denke ich. Weiter oben erwähnte jemand den unterschied zwischen dem englischen "sex" und "gender", und während ersteres in der Tat im Großteil der Fälle genetisch fest bestimmbar ist (übrigens nicht unbedingt nur anhand XX oder XY Chromosomensatz) rede ich hier von letzterem. Eine Frau ist eine Frau weil ihr gender "weiblich" ist und nicht ihr sex, also ihre genetische Veranlagung. So sieht das zumindest die Wissenschaft, aber es steht dir natürlich frei da zu widersprechen. Es gibt Frauen ohne Uterus, mit XX Chromosomen, ohne weibliche Geschlechtsteile etc, das ist einfach so. Bei Transfrauen ist es nunmal so, dass all diese oder zumindest der Großteil der genetischen Merkmale nicht mit ihrem "Frausein" übereinstimmt, vereinfacht gesagt. Das macht sie aber nicht zu etwas anderem als Frauen.



Von welcher "Wissenschaft" sprichst du? Nicht von Naturwissenschaft jedenfalls. Und Psychologie ist nun mal keine feste Wissenschaft. 
Ein Mann, der sich in eine "Frau" umwandeln lässt ist am Ende keine richtige Frau, und andersrum, streng biologisch betrachtet. "Sie" hat z.B. keinen Eisprung, keine Menstruation, keine Gebärmutter und kann keine Kinder bekommen, da hilft auch nicht, dass sie außen wie eine Frau aussieht und sich wie eine verhält. 

Dasss es Menschen mit genetischen Defekten gibt, die eine Person etwa impotent sein lässt, steht dabei auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



Corsa500 schrieb:


> Informier dich am besten mal was es bedeutet transgender zu sein, Geschlechtsdysphorie zu empfinden und was die beste Vorgehensweise ist, um ein menschenwürdiges Leben zu gewährleisten. Es geht darum Menschen mit den Mitteln der modernen Medizin bei einem Leiden zu helfen, für das die Alternative oft Selbstmord oder ein Leben in Depression ist. Und um das zu ändern benötigt es sowohl medizinische als auch soziale Unterstützung und Akzeptanz.


Richtig, dabei geht es aber eben um rein psychologische Probleme der Betroffenen. Warum wird dann nicht geholfen einem biologischem Mann Testosteron und andere männliche Hormone zu spritzen und ansonsten durch Gespräche die Situation in den Griff zu kriegen? Damit er sich wieder wie ein Mann fühlt? 
Natürlich hat jeder Mensch das Recht selbst zu entscheiden, wie er behandelt werden will, aber dann Östrogen zu spritzen und umoperieren zu lassen sollte immer der letzte Ausweg sein, wenn die Person mit ihrem biologischem Geschlecht einfach wirklich (auch nach Behandlung) nicht klar kommt. 

Denn wie gesagt, Minderwertigkeitsgefühle werden immer bleiben, einfach weil die Umwandlung nicht perfekt ist sondern nur so aussieht und sich durch die Hormone so anfühlt. Deswegen sind viele Transsexuelle ja auch so empfindlich.

So sind z.B. für die meisten heterosexuelle Männer auch umgewandelte "jetzt Frauen" völlig uninteressant und absolut nicht sexuell reizvoll bzw. als Partner attraktiv. Und das eben auch durch eine sehr natürliche, unterbewusste Art. Also quasi, da sie keinen Nachwuchs zeugen können, kommen sie als Partner nicht in Frage, selbst wenn es nicht um Familienplanung sondern nur um Spaß geht, da schein ein natürlicher "Abwehrmechanismus" in Hetero-Menschen zu herrschen.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Von welcher "Wissenschaft" sprichst du? Nicht von Naturwissenschaft jedenfalls. Und Psychologie ist nun mal keine feste Wissenschaft.
> Ein Mann, der sich in eine "Frau" umwandeln lässt ist am Ende keine richtige Frau, und andersrum, streng biologisch betrachtet. "Sie" hat z.B. keinen Eisprung, keine Menstruation, keine Gebärmutter und kann keine Kinder bekommen, da hilft auch nicht, dass sie außen wie eine Frau aussieht und sich wie eine verhält.
> 
> Dasss es Menschen mit genetischen Defekten gibt, die eine Person etwa impotent sein lässt, steht dabei auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



Neurologie wäre beispielsweise ein Fach das das Thema Transgender ebenfalls untersucht und zu Ergebnissen kommte, die nahelegen dass die Hirnstruktur einer Transfrau  der einer gebürtigen Frau mehr gleicht als der eines gebürtigen Mannes. Was nahelegt dass auch diese Personen Frauen mit einem genetischen (oder anderem) Defekt sind, der dazu führt dass sich ihr Körper größtenteils oder vollständig männlich entwickelt hat. Es gibt weitergehende Studien, die die These erforschen, ob dies mit Hormonlevels des Embryos während der Schwangerschaft zu tun haben kann, allerdings sind wir meines Wissen nach noch nich an einem Punkt wo sich gesicherte Aussagen treffen lassen. Ist das wissenschaftlich genug?

Und ja, es gibt auch Personen die als biologische Frau geboren worden sind und keinen Eisprung, keine Menstruation, keine Gebärmutter haben und keine Kinder bekommen. Sind das auch keine "echten" Frauen in deinen Augen? Es geht da ums Prinzip. Natürlich sind diese Fälle selten. Transfrauen sind auch selten. Was ist so schwer daran die Parallelen hier zu sehen?


----------



## UrielSeuthes (15. Juli 2018)

Warum wird der Transexuelle mit sie, also weiblich, angesprochen und nicht mit es oder richttigerweise mit er?


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

UrielSeuthes schrieb:


> Warum wird der Transexuelle mit sie, also weiblich, angesprochen und nicht mit es oder richttigerweise mit er?



Weil in der deutschen Sprache das Pronomen "sie" die Regel für weibliche Personen ist.


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das Geschlecht eines Menschen ist genetisch festgelegt. Abgesehen von seltenen Defekten (Triple-X oder XXY-Chromosomensatz) ist das auch eindeutig bestimmbar, selbst wenn der Phänotyp aufgrund schwankender Hormonpegel nicht immer so klar erkennbar ist. Wie sich jemand fühlt, oder was jemand gerne wäre, spielt dabei hingegen nicht die allergeringste Rolle. Ich wäre auch gerne Astronaut, das macht mich aber noch nicht zu einem.


Und da sind wir beim zentralen Punkt:

Biologisch gesehen kann man einen Menschen als Mann oder Frau kategorisieren.
Die Geschlechtsidentität hingegen  - die kann nur der Betroffene selbst festlegen.

Rein praktisch gesehen bietet es sich vielerorts an, dem biologischen Geschlecht den Vorrang zu geben - zB Toilettenbenutzung, Vorsorgeuntersuchungen.
Daher werden viele Menschen (wie auch ich weiter oben) sagen: Wer nen Penis hat, ist ein Mann. Ende.

Für die Betroffenen selber hingegen ist es wohl ein entscheidender Kampf gegen sich selbst, die Zwänge der Gesellschaft und den eigenen Körper, seine Geschlechtsidentität konträr zum biologischen Geschlecht anzunehmen. Darin steckt ja auch immer der Sieg eben des "gefühlten" Geschlechtes über das biologische. Logisch, daß Betroffene daher die Geschlechtsidentität höherwertig einstufen.

Wahrscheinlich ist es daher am Besten, wenn man beides angibt: Geschlecht *und *Geschlechtsidentität. 
Nur eins von beiden ist gerade bei Nichtübereinstummung eigentlich immer zur Hälfte falsch.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und da sind wir beim zentralen Punkt:
> 
> Biologisch gesehen kann man einen Menschen als Mann oder Frau kategorisieren.
> Die Geschlechtsidentität hingegen  - die kann nur der Betroffene selbst festlegen.
> ...



Ich kann verstehen warum du einige dieser Dinge so siehst, und will dir da auch gar nicht groß reinreden, aber findest du es wirklich sinnvoll eine Person die sich als weiblich identifiziert, weibliche Kleidung, eventuell auch Makeup und Schmuck trägt, Brüste hat und all das auf die Männertoilette zu schicken? Oder einen kräftigen, bärtigen Mann auf die Frauentoilette? Das ist nun wirklich nicht die praktischste Lösung. Im Normalfall siehst du auf der Toilette nicht die Geschlechtsteile anderer Leute (hoffe ich)...


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Neurologie wäre beispielsweise ein Fach das das Thema Transgender ebenfalls untersucht und zu Ergebnissen kommte, die nahelegen dass die Hirnstruktur einer Transfrau  der einer gebürtigen Frau mehr gleicht als der eines gebürtigen Mannes. Was nahelegt dass auch diese Personen Frauen mit einem genetischen (oder anderem) Defekt sind, der dazu führt dass sich ihr Körper größtenteils oder vollständig männlich entwickelt hat. Es gibt weitergehende Studien, die die These erforschen, ob dies mit Hormonlevels des Embryos während der Schwangerschaft zu tun haben kann, allerdings sind wir meines Wissen nach noch nich an einem Punkt wo sich gesicherte Aussagen treffen lassen. Ist das wissenschaftlich genug?
> 
> Und ja, es gibt auch Personen die als biologische Frau geboren worden sind und keinen Eisprung, keine Menstruation, keine Gebärmutter haben und keine Kinder bekommen. Sind das auch keine "echten" Frauen in deinen Augen? Es geht da ums Prinzip. Natürlich sind diese Fälle selten. Transfrauen sind auch selten. Was ist so schwer daran die Parallelen hier zu sehen?



Richtig, Neurologie wäre so ein Fall, allerdings steckt da die Forschung immer noch in den Kinderschuhen. So könnten solche neurologischen Störungen z.B. durch Therapien, wenn sie denn vernünftig wirksam wären, was ja bei z.B. Elektrotherapie nicht unbedingt der Fall ist, behandelt werden. Und siehe da, schon würde sich die betroffene Person wieder ihrem biologischem Geschlecht zugehörig fühlen. 

Und wie ich oben schon anführte, genetische Defekte in körperlichen Organen ist etwas völlig anderes. Die ändern aber am eigentlichen Geschlecht nichts. Oder salopp gesagt, ein Eunuche bleibt ein Mann auch wenn er kein Geschlechtsorgan (mehr) hat und sich komplett asexuell fühlt.




Corsa500 schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen warum du einige dieser Dinge so siehst, und will dir da auch gar nicht groß reinreden, aber findest du es wirklich sinnvoll eine Person die sich als weiblich identifiziert, weibliche Kleidung, eventuell auch Makeup und Schmuck trägt, Brüste hat und all das auf die Männertoilette zu schicken? Oder einen kräftigen, bärtigen Mann auf die Frauentoilette? Das ist nun wirklich nicht die praktischste Lösung. Im Normalfall siehst du auf der Toilette nicht die Geschlechtsteile anderer Leute (hoffe ich)...



Vor 20 Jahren waren in Amerika Unisex Toiletten populär, eben wegen Gleichberechtigung. Hat sich ja leider heute ins Gegenteil verkehrt. 
Und auf einer Männertoilette bei den Pissoirs sieht man(n) durchaus häufig die Geschlechtsteile der anderen Toilettengänger ...


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vor 20 Jahren waren in Amerika Unisex Toiletten populär, eben wegen Gleichberechtigung. Hat sich ja leider heute ins Gegenteil verkehrt.
> Und auf einer Männertoilette bei den Pissoirs sieht man(n) durchaus häufig die Geschlechtsteile der anderen Toilettengänger ...



Wie soll denn eine Transfrau auf der Frauentoilette ein Pissoir benutzen? Das hat ja rein gar nichts mit meiner ursprünglichen Aussage zu tun. Fakt ist, Männer auf die Frauentoilette zu schicken und umgekehrt ist unpraktisch und, mit Verlaub, dämlich. Was glaubst du würde für mehr Probleme sorgen? Das von mir weiter oben beschriebene Szenario oder das stattdessen einfach der der Typ mit Bart und die Frau mit Rock auf die Männer bzw. Frauentoilette gehen ohne das irgendjemand weiß was ihre Genitalien sind?


----------



## Orzhov (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen warum du einige dieser Dinge so siehst, und will dir da auch gar nicht groß reinreden, aber findest du es wirklich sinnvoll eine Person die sich als weiblich identifiziert, weibliche Kleidung, eventuell auch Makeup und Schmuck trägt, Brüste hat und all das auf die Männertoilette zu schicken? Oder einen kräftigen, bärtigen Mann auf die Frauentoilette? Das ist nun wirklich nicht die praktischste Lösung. Im Normalfall siehst du auf der Toilette nicht die Geschlechtsteile anderer Leute (hoffe ich)...



Toiletten werden doch der nach biologischem Geschlecht und evtl. noch nach behindert/nicht behindert eingeteilt. Jeder wählt dann die Toilette nach dem biologischen Geschlecht und ob er eine behindertentoilette braucht oder nicht. Halte ich für einfach, praktikabel und sinnvoll.

Es wäre komplett unrealistisch jeden Hirnfurz zu berücksichtigen zu wollen.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Toiletten werden doch der nach biologischem Geschlecht und evtl. noch nach behindert/nicht behindert eingeteilt. Jeder wählt dann die Toilette nach dem biologischen Geschlecht und ob er eine behindertentoilette braucht oder nicht. Halte ich für einfach, praktikabel und sinnvoll.
> 
> Es wäre komplett unrealistisch jeden Hirnfurz zu berücksichtigen zu wollen.



Halte ich für unnötig, kompliziert und rücksichtslos. Frauen gehen auf die Frauentoilette, Männer auf die Männertoilette ist doch viel einfacher. Es heißt doch nicht Penistoilette oder Vaginatoilette. Normalerweise sind da Bildchen von stereotypischen Männlein und Weiblich und nicht von Geschlechtsteilen. Willst du jede Frau die die Toilette benutzen will erstmal auf einen Penis kontrollieren? Ich bin froh dass die meisten Leute hierzulande nicht wie du denken...


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Halte ich für unnötig, kompliziert und rücksichtslos. Frauen gehen auf die Frauentoilette, Männer auf die Männertoilette ist doch viel einfacher. Es heißt doch nicht Penistoilette oder Vaginatoilette. Normalerweise sind da Bildchen von stereotypischen Männlein und Weiblich und nicht von Geschlechtsteilen. Willst du jede Frau die die Toilette benutzen will erstmal auf einen Penis kontrollieren? Ich bin froh dass die meisten Leute hierzulande nicht wie du denken...



Also ehrlich gesagt, ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit auf die Frauentoilette zu gehen, wenn die Männertoilette defekt war ... 

Deswegen bin ich durchaus für Unisex-Toiletten, ohne Pissoir dann natürlich oder das dann in extra Kabine. 

Hierzulande sind an Autobahnen inzwischen die neuen Toiletten auch alles Einzelkabinen ohne Männlein / Weiblein Beschränkungen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Denn wie gesagt, Minderwertigkeitsgefühle werden immer bleiben, einfach weil die Umwandlung nicht perfekt ist sondern nur so aussieht und sich durch die Hormone so anfühlt. Deswegen sind viele Transsexuelle ja auch so empfindlich.


Wie viele Transsexuelle hast du denn bereits in deinem Leben gesehen? Ich persönlich noch keinen. Jedenfalls ist mir sowas nie aufgefallen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Richtig, dabei geht es aber eben um rein psychologische Probleme der Betroffenen. Warum wird dann nicht geholfen einem biologischem Mann Testosteron und andere männliche Hormone zu spritzen und ansonsten durch Gespräche die Situation in den Griff zu kriegen? Damit er sich wieder wie ein Mann fühlt?
> Natürlich hat jeder Mensch das Recht selbst zu entscheiden, wie er behandelt werden will, aber dann Östrogen zu spritzen und umoperieren zu lassen sollte immer der letzte Ausweg sein, wenn die Person mit ihrem biologischem Geschlecht einfach wirklich (auch nach Behandlung) nicht klar kommt.


Ich denke, es geht nicht mal primär um den biologischen Aspekt. Es gibt nunmal grundsätzlich nur zwei Geschlechter (biologische Abweichungen lassen wir mal außen vor), nämlich Männlein und Weiblein. Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln, das ist ein absoluter Fakt. Wer das nicht begreift oder verleugnet, hat in Biologie nicht aufgepasst. Das ist eben die Natur. Da sind wir uns ja einig. 

Allerdings gehen mit dem biologischen Geschlecht Geschlechterrollen (nicht verwechseln mit dem "sozialen Geschlecht", denn das gibt es nicht) einher, die man innerhalb der Gesellschaft erfüllt und deren Erfüllung auch erwartet wird, ob nun bewusst oder unbewusst. Und hier liegt einfach der Knackpunkt. Es gibt Menschen, die sich von diesen geschlechtsspezifischen Erwartungshaltungen einfach erdrückt fühlen. Sie können sie nicht erfüllen oder wollen sie nicht erfüllen und die Konsequenz daraus ist dann Ausgrenzung. Ob nun von sich aus oder durch andere. Da wird es nichts bringen, einem Mann Testosteron und einer Frau Östrogen zu spritzen, damit sie sich als Mann, bzw. Frau fühlen. Transgender können sich nicht mit dem biologischen Geschlecht identifizieren, weil es ganz einfach Erwartungen mit sich bringt, die sie nicht erfüllen können. Weil sie vielleicht nicht die Resilienz dafür aufbringen können, vielleicht auch 'anders' erzogen wurden oder sich selbst und andere kritisch hinterfragen und zu einem bestimmten Ergebnis kommen. Ich weiß es nicht. Dennoch werden sie permanent damit konfrontiert. 

Und in den letzten Jahrzehnten seit der Nachkriegszeit (Ja, ich setze hier mal ein größeres Zeitfenster an) ist es immer schwieriger geworden, Rollen und Erwartungen zu erfüllen. Die Welt hat sich in den letzten paar Jahrzehnten massiv gewandelt. Insbesondere in den letzten zwei Jahrzehnten, in denen sich Medien, die nunmal einen extrem großen Einfluss auf uns und unsere individuelle Lebenswelt haben, gewandelt haben. Man ist permanent Rollenklischees ausgesetzt. Männer sollen dies tun, Frauen sind dies und jenes. Sei sexy, sei du selbst, sei nicht dick, Männer weinen nicht usw. usw. Was weiß ich. Dazu kommt noch Leistungsdruck, Druck durch Eltern, das soziale Umfeld usw. usw. Mit Sicherheit auch der "Generationskonflikt". Gerade "jungen" Menschen fällt es daher heutzutage aufgrund dieser unglaublich vielen Sichtweisen, Meinungen, Erwartungen usw. usw. schwerer, sich zurecht zu finden und ihre eigene Rolle in der Gesellschaft zu finden oder zu erfüllen. Das sind dermaßen viele Faktoren, die so eine Entscheidung beeinflussen können und die auch sicher miteinander einher gehen, dass die Aufzählung hier den Rahmen sprengen würde. Allerdings gilt das nicht nur für jüngere Menschen. Auch Menschen mittleren Alters können natürlich davon betroffen sein. 

Ergo ist es einfach nicht damit getan, mal eben ne Hormonspritze zu setzen und Gespräche zu führen. Ich denke schon, dass sich Transgender schon ziemlich intensiv mit sich und ihrem Umfeld auseinandergesetzt haben. Die Geschlechtsidentität ändern ist keine Entscheidung, die man trifft, als würde man sich bei McDonald's n Menü bestellen.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt, ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit auf die Frauentoilette zu gehen, wenn die Männertoilette defekt war ...
> 
> Deswegen bin ich durchaus für Unisex-Toiletten, ohne Pissoir dann natürlich oder das dann in extra Kabine.
> 
> Hierzulande sind an Autobahnen inzwischen die neuen Toiletten auch alles Einzelkabinen ohne Männlein / Weiblein Beschränkungen.



Klar, ich war auch schon auf der Männertoilette, da sind die Schlangen auch wesentlich kürzer etc etc. Aber stell dir mal vor du wärst institutionell dazu gezwungen als Mann auf die Frauentoilette zu gehen, und zwar immer. Würde sich das nicht komisch und unangenehm anfühlen? Unisex-Toiletten finde ich auch durchaus sinnvoll, vielleicht mit einem Zusatzraum um die Ecke für Pissoirs der entsprechend gekennzeichnet ist damit es nicht zu voll wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2018)

@RedDragon20:

Das ist alles richtig was du schreibst, sind aber letztlich alles soziale und psychologische Dinge, die nichts mit der Natur / Biologie eines Menschen zu tun haben, sondern durch die Gesellschaft verursacht werden. Hier ist es wichtig, in einer harmonischen, offenen und friedvollen Umgebung aufzuwachsen, denn natürlich beeinflussen "Brennpunkte" die Entwicklung eines Menschen.

Übrigens habe ich genau deswegen so eine Abneigung gegen SJWs, weil sie in ihrem Wahn Minderheiten zu schützen statt auf Gleichberechtigung und Gleichheit leider häufig darauf setzen, das "Normale" anzugreifen. Ich respektiere persönliche Lebensentscheidungen anderer, lasse mir aber sicher nicht erzählen, dass ich deswegen Böse bin, weil meine eben "Standard" sind.



Corsa500 schrieb:


> Klar, ich war auch schon auf der Männertoilette, da sind die Schlangen auch wesentlich kürzer etc etc. Aber stell dir mal vor du wärst institutionell dazu gezwungen als Mann auf die Frauentoilette zu gehen, und zwar immer. Würde sich das nicht komisch und unangenehm anfühlen? Unisex-Toiletten finde ich auch durchaus sinnvoll, vielleicht mit einem Zusatzraum um die Ecke für Pissoirs der entsprechend gekennzeichnet ist damit es nicht zu voll wird.


Hihi, ich bin da zum Glück recht merkbefreit was solche Dinge angeht.

Es sind dann eher die anderen, die sich ggf. aufregen, gibt ja viele Leute, die wegen jedem Furz meckern.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Halte ich für unnötig, kompliziert und rücksichtslos. Frauen gehen auf die Frauentoilette, Männer auf die Männertoilette ist doch viel einfacher. Es heißt doch nicht Penistoilette oder Vaginatoilette. Normalerweise sind da Bildchen von stereotypischen Männlein und Weiblich und nicht von Geschlechtsteilen. Willst du jede Frau die die Toilette benutzen will erstmal auf einen Penis kontrollieren? Ich bin froh dass die meisten Leute hierzulande nicht wie du denken...



Bau dir so viele Strohmänner wie du willst. Hauptsache es kommt auch bei dir an das es um das Geschlecht geht und nicht nach den Dingen die eine Person glaubt.


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen warum du einige dieser Dinge so siehst, und will dir da auch gar nicht groß reinreden, aber findest du es wirklich sinnvoll eine Person die sich als weiblich identifiziert, weibliche Kleidung, eventuell auch Makeup und Schmuck trägt, Brüste hat und all das auf die Männertoilette zu schicken? Oder einen kräftigen, bärtigen Mann auf die Frauentoilette? Das ist nun wirklich nicht die praktischste Lösung. Im Normalfall siehst du auf der Toilette nicht die Geschlechtsteile anderer Leute (hoffe ich)...



Ich dachte jetzt eigentlich schlicht nur als Beispiel an die Benutzung von Pissoirs .... aber wenn ihr jetzt gerne seitenlang über Toiletten diskutieren wollt, nur zu ...


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bau dir so viele Strohmänner wie du willst. Hauptsache es kommt auch bei dir an das es um das Geschlecht geht und nicht nach den Dingen die eine Person glaubt.



Und das Geschlecht einer Transfrau ist nunmal... weiblich. Steht dann üblicherweise auch so im Pass und auf der Geburtsurkunde. Was auch immer das gebürtige biologische Geschlecht ist tut da nichts zur Sache. Das widerum mag anders sein, ja, ist aber das ist nichts was dich angeht oder zu interessieren hat und in 99% der Fällen wette ich hast du auch nicht überprüft mit welchem Geschlechtsteil deine Freunde oder Bekannte mal geboren worden sind. Offiziell sind Transfrauen Frauen, sie gehen auf die Frauentoilette, es ist relativ simpel eigentlich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @RedDragon20:
> 
> Das ist alles richtig was du schreibst, sind aber letztlich alles soziale und psychologische Dinge, die nichts mit der Natur / Biologie eines Menschen zu tun haben, sondern durch die Gesellschaft verursacht werden. Hier ist es wichtig, in einer harmonischen, offenen und friedvollen Umgebung aufzuwachsen, denn natürlich beeinflussen "Brennpunkte" die Entwicklung eines Menschen.
> 
> ...



Es geht ja letztlich auch nur um den sozialen und psychologischen Aspekt. Und der ist auch gar nicht zu unterschätzen. Gemachte Erfahrungen beeinflussen die Lebensweise und oft...eigentlich immer auch den physischen und neurologischen Teil des eigenen "Ich". Eine gesunde Psyche ist genauso wichtig, wie ein gesunder Körper. 
Jemand, der von Kindesbeinen an viel Sport treibt, dessen Körper wird sich auch entsprechend entwickeln. Er hat kräftigere Hände, einen geraden Rücken und auch seine Synapsen (um mal ne kleine Brücke zur Neurologie zu schlagen) entwickeln sich entsprechend. Jemand, der körperlich eben nicht besonders aktiv ist und von Kindesbeinen an eher rum lümmelt, wird sich auch körperlich und neurologisch, ergo auch emotional und kognitiv, anders entwickeln. 

Das heißt nun natürlich nicht, dass einem kleinen Jungen, der lieber Kleidchen trägt, irgendwann der Nusskasten abfällt und dieser einem Mädel wächst, wenn es lieber mit Transformer-Actionfiguren spielt.  Aber ich denke, du verstehst, was ich meine. 

Und das gleiche gilt auch für Transgender. Die haben nunmal ganz persönliche Erfahrungen mit X und Y gemacht. Und das sind Erfahrungen, die sie zu ihrer Entscheidung, bzw. diesem Gefühl des Unwohlseins im eigenen Körper gebracht haben.


----------



## xaan (15. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich die gleichen die Glauben Kinder brauchen eine Man und eine Frau und den Fakt ignorieren dass sehr, sehr viele mit nur einem Elter aufwachsen oder das Eltern sein auch mit der Biologischen Verwandtheit verbunden sei, obwohl der Biologische Erzeuger auch einfach eine Pfeife sein kann
> Und die Gesellschaft und vorallem die Natur zeigt in den Realitätsverweigerern zum Glück gut, dass die Zusammenstellung von den Eltern eigentlich ziemlich Egal ist und nur so ein paar Haarlose Affen widernatürlich handeln


Ich würde mich zuallererst mal gar nicht auf das "widernatürlich" Argument einlassen.
Wer meint "widernatürlich" sei ein valider Einwand, der darf als nächstes erklären, ob der PC/das Tablet/ Telefon auf dem er das geschrieben hat natürlich ist. Ob das Auto mit dem er zur Arbeit fährt natürlich ist. Ob die Kleidung, die er am Körper trägt natürlich ist. Ob Gerechtigkeit und Gesetze natürlich sind.

Das Argument "widernatürlich" gehört im Keim erstickt und nicht noch durch eine Antwort legitimiert.
Wer meint wir sollten nur Dinge tun die natürlich sind, der darf gerne in einer Höhle leben und sich von Wurzeln und Beeren ernähren.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Und das Geschlecht einer Transfrau ist nunmal... weiblich. Steht dann üblicherweise auch so im Pass und auf der Geburtsurkunde. Was auch immer das gebürtige biologische Geschlecht ist tut da nichts zur Sache. Das widerum mag anders sein, ja, ist aber das ist nichts was dich angeht oder zu interessieren hat und in 99% der Fällen wette ich hast du auch nicht überprüft mit welchem Geschlechtsteil deine Freunde oder Bekannte mal geboren worden sind. Offiziell sind Transfrauen Frauen, sie gehen auf die Frauentoilette, es ist relativ simpel eigentlich.



Sorry aber das ist genau das oben angesprochene Problem, egal was politisch oder gesellschaftlich gewollt ist, sie sind eben NICHT weiblich sondern sehen nur optisch auf den ersten Blick so aus. Ihr weiblich aussehendes Geschlechtsorgan funktioniert auch nun mal völlig anders als das einer echten Frau.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist genau das oben angesprochene Problem, egal was politisch oder gesellschaftlich gewollt ist, sie sind eben NICHT weiblich sondern sehen nur optisch auf den ersten Blick so aus. Ihr weiblich aussehendes Geschlechtsorgan funktioniert auch nun mal völlig anders als das einer echten Frau.



Ich verstehe nicht wie man so schmerzhaft verbohrt sein kann. Transgender zu sein bedeutet viel viel mehr als "optisch auf den ersten Blick so aussehen". Das ist einfach extrem respektlos so etwas zu behaupten. Ich wünschte mir wirklich Menschen wären empfänglicher für Konzepte die nicht in ihr Weltbild passen. Transfrauen sind "echte" Frauen, egal ob sie bei ihrer Geburt überwiegend biologisch männliche Merkmale aufwiesen oder nicht. Genau wie Frauen die ohne Uterus, mit XY-Chromosomen oder dergleichen geboren worden. Ich wünsche den hier diskutierenden Personen wirklich mal eine transgender Person zu treffen, so im echten Leben, um dann erstaunt festzustellen dass sie den Unterschied erst erkennen wenn sie mit ihrem Geschlechtsorgan interagieren. Wenn das Dein Kriterium ist frag am besten jede einzelne Person auf der Toilette das nächste Mal ob sie ein anderes Geschlechtsteil hat oder hatte als du!

Ich denke ich habe hier jetzt genug diskutiert, alles was an meinen Aussagen soweit unverständlich war kann relativ einfach im Internet recherchiert werden. Ich wünsche euch viel Glück dabei euch ordentlich fortzubilden.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie man so schmerzhaft verbohrt sein kann. Transgender zu sein bedeutet viel viel mehr als "optisch auf den ersten Blick so aussehen". Das ist einfach extrem respektlos so etwas zu behaupten. Ich wünschte mir wirklich Menschen wären empfänglicher für Konzepte die nicht in ihr Weltbild passen. Transfrauen sind "echte" Frauen, egal ob sie bei ihrer Geburt überwiegend biologisch männliche Merkmale aufwiesen oder nicht. Genau wie Frauen die ohne Uterus, mit XY-Chromosomen oder dergleichen geboren worden. Ich wünsche den hier diskutierenden Personen wirklich mal eine transgender Person zu treffen, so im echten Leben, um dann erstaunt festzustellen dass sie den Unterschied erst erkennen wenn sie mit ihrem Geschlechtsorgan interagieren. Wenn das Dein Kriterium ist frag am besten jede einzelne Person auf der Toilette das nächste Mal ob sie ein anderes Geschlechtsteil hat oder hatte als du!
> 
> Ich denke ich habe hier jetzt genug diskutiert, alles was an meinen Aussagen soweit unverständlich war kann relativ einfach im Internet recherchiert werden. Ich wünsche euch viel Glück dabei euch ordentlich fortzubilden.



Das ist deine Behauptung, biologisch sind sie eben völlig anders als echte Frauen. Politik und Biologie sind eben nicht das gleiche.
Das geht übrigens schon bei der Art los, wie sie sexuelle Lust empfinden, da sie keine Klitoris haben (die eben nicht nur der kleine Gnubbel ist, den man sieht), keine Menstruation usw. usf.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist deine Behauptung, biologisch sind sie eben völlig anders als echte Frauen. Politik und Biologie sind eben nicht das gleiche.
> Das geht übrigens schon bei der Art los, wie sie sexuelle Lust empfinden, da sie keine Klitoris haben (die eben nicht nur der kleine Gnubbel ist, den man sieht), keine Menstruation usw. usf.



Erwarte nicht zu viel von Leuten die unter diskutieren zu verstehen sich die Finger in die Ohren zu stecken und laut zu schreien, da sie die Natur nicht ändern können.
Das werden niemals Männer/Frauen sein, so wie ich niemals ein Delphin sein werde, egal wie oft ich mich operieren lasse. 



Corsa500 schrieb:


> Und das Geschlecht einer Transfrau ist nunmal... weiblich. ....Was auch immer das gebürtige biologische Geschlecht ist tut da nichts zur Sache.....



Versuch doch bitte wenigstens ein Minimum an Rafinesse bei deiner Wortverdrehung zu benutzen. Dein Geschlecht legt die Natur netterweise fest. Deine Geschlechteridentität ist das was du für dich entscheidest. Viel Spaß noch mit deinen Wahnvorstellungen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Erwarte nicht zu viel von Leuten die unter diskutieren zu verstehen sich die Finger in die Ohren zu stecken und laut zu schreien, da sie die Natur nicht ändern können.
> Das werden niemals Männer/Frauen sein, so wie ich niemals ein Delphin sein werde, egal wie oft ich mich operieren lasse.



Das ist aber ziemlich hartherzig, um nicht zu sagen, abgestumpft. Ich denke einmal, Transgender haben es eh schon nicht leicht, warum sie also dahingehend belehren (ich vermute, dass wissen Betroffene selbst am besten) anstatt einfach zu akzeptieren, dass es eben jenen Personen wichtig ist, ihr Geschlecht selbst definieren zu dürfen. Ich breche mir doch da keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich jemanden zugestehe, eine Frau, oder ein Mann sein zu wollen, auch wenn das ursprüngliche biologische Geschlecht ein anderes ist. 

"Leben und leben lassen" und "ein jeder nach seiner Façon", mit der Einschränkung, solange mir damit niemand auf die Nerven geht.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist aber ziemlich hartherzig, um nicht zu sagen, abgestumpft. Ich denke einmal, Transgender haben es eh schon nicht leicht, warum sie also dahingehend belehren (ich vermute, dass wissen Betroffene selbst am besten) anstatt einfach zu akzeptieren, dass es eben jenen Personen wichtig ist, ihr Geschlecht selbst definieren zu dürfen. Ich breche mir doch da keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich jemanden zugestehe, eine Frau, oder ein Mann sein zu wollen, auch wenn das ursprüngliche biologische Geschlecht ein anderes ist.
> 
> "Leben und leben lassen" und "ein jeder nach seiner Façon", mit der Einschränkung, solange mir damit niemand auf die Nerven geht.



Ich bin auch sehr für Leben und leben lassen. Nur geht das in beide Richtungen. Von mir aus kann jeder seine Geschlechtervorstellung so leben wie er lustig ist. Jedoch kann man nicht erwarten universell unterstützt zu werden.


----------



## Loosa (15. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Erwarte nicht zu viel von Leuten die unter diskutieren zu verstehen sich die Finger in die Ohren zu stecken und laut zu schreien, da sie die Natur nicht ändern können.



Nur gibt es in der Natur keine klaren Grenzen, kein reines Schwarz und Weiß.

Dieses Durcheinander kann man ja gerne ignorieren. Vereinfachung liegt halt in unserem Wesen - Komplexität verdaulich machen ist die Grundlage unserer Wissenschaften. Aber wenn man das ausblendet, sollte man vielleicht nicht unbedingt _Anderen_ Finger in den Ohren unterstellen. 


Menschengemachte Gesetze funktioniere in der realen Welt ja genauso wenig. Nicht ohne endlose Ausnahmen und Zusätze, die den Schwarzweiß-Text mit realitätsgetreueren Abstufungen zu versehen sucht.


----------



## Martina (15. Juli 2018)

Schade und traurig was hier für Ansichten herrschen  .Und manche Aussagen sind einfach nur noch peinlich.

Das angebliche Wissen  wie die sexuelle Lust einer Frau ist, toppt hier aber alles.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nur gibt es in der Natur keine klaren Grenzen, kein reines Schwarz und Weiß.
> 
> Dieses Durcheinander kann man ja gerne ignorieren. Vereinfachung liegt halt in unserem Wesen - Komplexität verdaulich machen ist die Grundlage unserer Wissenschaften. Aber wenn man das ausblendet, sollte man vielleicht nicht unbedingt _Anderen_ Finger in den Ohren unterstellen.
> 
> ...



Mich würde ja gerne mal deren Bionote aus der Schule interessieren, aber ich glaube denen darf man kein Biobuch geben, deren Kopf wird Platzen beim Punkt Dichogamie


----------



## Orzhov (15. Juli 2018)

Bemerkenswert wie schnell das Thema doch wieder zu einem ideologischen Grabenkrieg der Marke "Wir gegen die" verkommen ist, nur weil die üblichen Verdächtigen mitmischen. Es ist mal wieder der Klassiker "Fakten, Meinungsfreiheit und Toleranz" vs "SEH DAS GEFÄLLIGST AUF MEINE WEISE OR ELSE!!!!!".

Kann man sowas nicht in irgendein Subforum verfrachten? Denn das hat mit dem eigendlichen Thema doch schon wieder lange nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## xaan (15. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich genau deswegen so eine Abneigung gegen SJWs, weil sie in ihrem Wahn Minderheiten zu schützen statt auf Gleichberechtigung und Gleichheit leider häufig darauf setzen, das "Normale" anzugreifen. Ich respektiere persönliche Lebensentscheidungen anderer, lasse mir aber sicher nicht erzählen, dass ich deswegen Böse bin, weil meine eben "Standard" sind.


Ich würde so weit gehen zu sagen, solche Leute sind nicht ernsthaft an Social Justice interessiert, sondern an Selbstdarstellung, virtue signaling und oppression obsession.
Diese Leute erweisen am Ende dem was SJW eigentlich sein will und soll einen Bärendienst, gerade weil sie durch ihre Irrationalität nur noch Öl ins Feuer der Ressentiments gießen.

Gleichzeitig kann man aber imo auch von rationalen Menschen erwarten, dass sie intelligent genug sind, das nicht zu verwechseln.


Ich wiederhole mal einen meiner früheren Postins, weil der hier super passt:


Corsa500 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie man so schmerzhaft verbohrt sein kann. Transgender zu sein bedeutet viel viel mehr als "optisch auf den ersten Blick so aussehen". Das ist einfach extrem respektlos [...]





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist genau das oben angesprochene Problem, egal was politisch oder gesellschaftlich gewollt ist, sie sind eben NICHT weiblich sondern sehen nur optisch auf den ersten Blick so aus. Ihr weiblich aussehendes Geschlechtsorgan funktioniert auch nun mal völlig anders als das einer echten Frau.



Ihr habt beide Recht, aber redet aneinander vorbei. Schuld daran ist, dass wir im Deutschen keine unterschiedlichen Wörter für (biologisches) Geschlecht und Geschlechtsidentität habe. Die Amis haben es da leichter, die haben "sex" und "gender".

Das biologische Geschlecht ist nun mal tatsächlich ein unumstößlicher Fakt. Da gibt's nichts dran zu rütteln.
ABER: sind wir als Menschen und Gesellschaft reduzierbar auf unsere biologischen und physischen Eigenschaften? Oder stehen wir darüber?

https://youtu.be/DBnENlXt-H4?t=1m54s


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2018)

ich weiß ja nicht, aber wieso denke ich nur immer dass wenn einer so versucht den Kampfbegriff und Totschlagargument SJW zu bringen, ob er nicht eher selbst für Soziale Ungerechtigkeit ist?


----------



## Loosa (15. Juli 2018)

SJW, political correctness, Gutmenschen, links-grün-versifft...
Billigstes Instrument um unbequeme Meinungen in eine Schublade zu packen und sie damit automatisch herabwürdigen zu können. 

Gibt es natürlich genauso von Anderen, aber ist schon erstaunlich wie oft es von konservativer Seite bemüht wird.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2018)

nicht zu vergessen dass man eigentlich nur bei sich selbst auf Meinungsfreiheit pocht aber andere Versucht zu unterdrücken
hach ja, leider ist Ironie nicht Tödlich, die Menschheit hätte frühzeitig in der Evolution die Probleme beseitigt bekommen


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Juli 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> SJW, political correctness, Gutmenschen, links-grün-versifft...
> Billigstes Instrument um unbequeme Meinungen in eine Schublade zu packen und sie damit automatisch herabwürdigen zu können.


Und trotzdem wird es immer wieder als Pseudo-Argument gebracht, traurig irgendwie.  Aber wer da in seiner Meinung festgefahren ist, kann leider schwer wieder davon weggebracht werden, zumindest hab ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wird es immer wieder als Pseudo-Argument gebracht, traurig irgendwie.  Aber wer da in seiner Meinung festgefahren ist, kann leider schwer wieder davon weggebracht werden, zumindest hab ich das Gefühl.



Kommen die aus der gleichen Schublade für Scheinargumente wie "Nazi, Hater, Hass, ewig Gestrige,........" die traurigerweise auch immer gebracht werden wenn man versucht mit aller Gewalt die Meinungen Anderer zu ändern, oder mindestens herabzuwerten?


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Kommen die aus der gleichen Schublade für Scheinargumente wie "Nazi, Hater, Hass, ewig Gestrige,........" die traurigerweise auch immer gebracht werden wenn man versucht mit aller Gewalt die Meinungen Anderer zu ändern, oder mindestens herabzuwerten?



ja sicher doch
Nicht dass die einen Begirffe kommen nachdem einer Breit sich dafür auch Qualifiziert hat, wohin gegen alle als SJW beschimpft werden die es wagen zu sagen andere die gleichen Rechte zu geben ...


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja sicher doch
> Nicht dass die einen Begirffe kommen nachdem einer Breit sich dafür auch Qualifiziert hat, wohin gegen alle als SJW beschimpft werden die es wagen zu sagen andere die gleichen Rechte zu geben ...



Ich denke die Personen mit denen du versucht zu diskutieren sind nicht per se gegen gleiche Rechte für alle. Sie haben ja das Recht als ihr biologisches Geschlecht zu leben, also dürfen transgender Personen das auch, spricht doch nichts gegen! Und sie dürfen auf Toiletten gehen die ihnen richtig erscheint und die mit ihrem Geschlechtsteil konform gehen, also dürfen die Genderverwirrten das doch auch! Klingt doch fair. Alles andere wäre doch eine Extrawurst für irre Menschen, das wäre ja noch schöner!
Die Krux liegt hier darin dass sie nur ihre eigenen Maßstäbe auf alle anderen anwenden können und kein Verständnis aufbringen können für Situationen, die weitaus komplexer sind als Geschlechtsteile. Und falls sich jemand jetzt denkt, ich klinge aber bitter - nun vielleicht bin ich das auch weil ich es einfach leid bin von allen Seiten zu hören, dass ich nicht echt sondern irre bin und irgendein Fremder diktieren will, welche Toilette ich doch zu benutzen habe. Glücklicherweise darf ich diesen Leuten hierzulande ins Gesicht lachen während ich die gleiche Toilette benutze wie ihre Frauen, Freundinnen, Töchter, Schwestern und Mütter und dabei - what a shocker - absolut niemandem Schaden zugefügt wird während es für mich den Unterschied zwischen Akzeptanz und Ausgrenzung symbolisiert.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Juli 2018)

Die oben genannten Begriffe werden in meinen Augen von beiden Seiten zu oft verwendet, wobei ich mit den beiden Seiten jetzt weniger die Diskussion hier meine, sondern eher die allgemeine Debatte zwischen Links und Rechts weltweit und insbesondere in den Vereinigten Staaten. 
Konservative benutzen Vokabular wie "snowflakes", "SJWs" etc. viel zu inflationär, gleichzeitig wird man mit einem konservativeren Stand allerdings auch sehr schnell als "Rassist" oder "Sexist" dargestellt. Für beide Seiten ist es eben leichter, das Gegenüber zu beleidigen und damit als nicht ernst zunehmend abzustempeln, anstatt sich auf eine faktisch basierte Diskussion einzulassen. Ich finde speziell in diesem Streitpunkt ist keine Seite wirklich schlimmer; diese Kategorisierungen sind viel mehr ein Trend, der sich in den letzten Jahren immer mehr etabliert hat.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2018)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Personen mit denen du versucht zu diskutieren sind nicht per se gegen gleiche Rechte für alle.



hat das wer hier?
Muss sich dass auf diesen Thread beschränken oder beziehen?

Aber wenn z.B. einer nur Schreibt wie scheiße EA ist und dass nur die fiese Lootboxen raushauen und Studios schließen und dass unter jeder News schreibt, dann ist der garantiert keiner der Kritisch über EA schreibt, sondern halt ein Hater. Ich meine, der wird sich sicherlich für einen Kritiker halten, ist er nur nicht


----------



## Orzhov (16. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> hat das wer hier?
> Muss sich dass auf diesen Thread beschränken oder beziehen?
> 
> Aber wenn z.B. einer nur Schreibt wie scheiße EA ist und dass nur die fiese Lootboxen raushauen und Studios schließen und dass unter jeder News schreibt, dann ist der garantiert keiner der Kritisch über EA schreibt, sondern halt ein Hater. Ich meine, der wird sich sicherlich für einen Kritiker halten, ist er nur nicht



Du hast doch keine Objektivität was das betrifft, also halte ich dich für gänzlich ungeeignet überhaupt zwischen Hass und Kritik unterscheiden zu können. Hast du bereits mehrfach erfolgreich bewiesen.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juli 2018)

Solche Aktionen sind einfach nur asozial ohne Ende. Aber manche Menschen sind wohl so. Warum fällt es manchen so schwer sich an die einfache Regel "sei kein Arschloch" zu halten? Das Leben, die Welt, andere Menschen ,,, alles komplizierte Sachen, oft schwer zu verstehen, womit viele wohl nicht klar kommen. Man muss auch meiner Meinung nach nicht alles verstehen. Aber die Dinge werden nicht plötzlich auf wundersame Weise einfacher, nur weil man versucht sie mit aller Gewalt in irgendeine Schublade zu stecken oder sie dafür zu bestrafen, wenn sie in keiner dieser Schubladen  passen. Das hat noch nie zu etwas Gutem geführt.

Wer auf irgendwelchen "Randgruppen", seien es Transsexuelle, Schwule/Lesben, Ausländer, Angehörige fremder Religionen oder was auch immer für Menschen herumhacken möchte, sollte sich vorher vielleicht einmal Gedanken darüber machen, wie er selbst behandelt werden wollen würde, wenn er ein Außenseiter der Gesellschaft wäre ... und dann die anderem so behandeln. Das Leben in einer Randgruppe ist oft schon hart genug, kein Grund es den Leuten nochmal extra schwer zu machen.

Amen ... ich müde, darum Bett.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]Das geht übrigens schon bei der Art los, wie sie sexuelle Lust empfinden, da sie keine Klitoris haben (die eben nicht nur der kleine Gnubbel ist, den man sieht), keine Menstruation usw. usf.


... gut, es gibt ja nun div. Arten wie Frauen zum Orgasmus kommen können. Ich kenne jemanden der durch Analverkehr einen Orgasmus bekommt. 

Ergänzend hierzu ist es bereits heute möglich komplett ohne Menstruation als Frau zu "überleben", interessant wird die Sache eben nur hinsichtlich Kinderwunsch. Ansonsten kenn ich auch einige Frauen, die keine "Lust" auf ihre Menstruation haben und sich Spritzen geben lassen, also nicht die Pille nehmen, und gar keine Menstruation mehr haben.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (16. Juli 2018)

"Gamergate fällt vor allem durch seine Frauenfeindlichkeit und Hassreden gegen Minderheiten auf."

Kleine Jungs, die so gerne mal bei den "Grossen" Beachtung finden wollen. Ich mag ja diese Männer hassenden Emanzen und die verlogene "Frauen sind Übermenschen und können alles" und "Männer sind Abschum und können gar nichts, haben aber erstaunlicherweise trotzdem die totale Macht" Bewegungen, die selbst in renommierten Zeitungen wie der Zeit mittlerweile zur Agenda gehören überhapt nicht. Aber diese Gamersgate Bengels sind mindestens genauso schlimm. Jungs drückt euch erst mal alle Pickel aus und versucht euch mal an der ersten Freundin, dann lässt der Hass auch nach. Umgekehrt für unsere Emanzen. Nicht immer von Dingen reden von denen ihr weder vom Tuten und erst recht vom Blasen keine Ahnung habt. Einfach mal die Klappe halten und nicht immer Hass und Vorurteile mit Argumenten verwechseln.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Juli 2018)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Nicht immer von Dingen reden von denen ihr weder vom Tuten und erst recht vom Blasen keine Ahnung habt. Einfach mal die Klappe halten und nicht immer Hass und Vorurteile mit Argumenten verwechseln.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=STl7-_f4_eA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Weissbier242 (16. Juli 2018)

Muss da gerade an die kürzlich angesehene Staffel 7 von Homeland denken.  Da war genau das ein großes Thema und erschreckend zugleich was mit mit Fakenews, Botprofilen bei Facebook und co  usw anrichten kann. Durchaus realistisch wie man dadurch Hass schürt.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... gut, es gibt ja nun div. Arten wie Frauen zum Orgasmus kommen können. Ich kenne jemanden der durch Analverkehr einen Orgasmus bekommt.





MartinaTG schrieb:


> Schade und traurig was hier für Ansichten herrschen  .Und manche Aussagen sind einfach nur noch peinlich.
> 
> Das angebliche Wissen  wie die sexuelle Lust einer Frau ist, toppt hier aber alles.



Nun, ich weiß z.B., dass Frauen sexuelle Lust ziemlich anders als Männer empfinden, das gipfelt darin, dass Orgasmen völlig anders funktionieren. 
Um Rabowkes Beispiel mit dem Analverkehr aufzunehmen, Männer haben eine Prostata, die dort für Lustempfinden sorgt, bei den Frauen ist es tatsächlich die innen liegende Klitoris die zwischen Vagina und Analgang liegt, allerdings ist diese innenliegende Klitoris eben bei jeder Frau unterschiedlich stark ausgebildet bzw. empfindlich. D.h. vielen Frauen gibt Analsex gar nichts, eben weil sie dort keine Lust empfinden können.
Der männliche Orgasmus ist primär letztlich nichts anderes als das Gefühl den der herausschießende Samen durch seine Reibung im Penis verursacht, also völlig anders als bei einer Frau auch schon alleine von der möglichen Länge her. 

Eine Transfrau wird also niemals sexuelle Lust so empfinden wie eine biologische Frau, einfach weil ihr dafür ein entscheidendes Organ fehlt.





LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wird es immer wieder als Pseudo-Argument gebracht, traurig irgendwie.  Aber wer da in seiner Meinung festgefahren ist, kann leider schwer wieder davon weggebracht werden, zumindest hab ich das Gefühl.


Gilt ja für beide Seiten
Nur ich halte mich an die (Natur-) Wissenschaft und halte wenig von politischer Agenda. 
Ich habe z.B. absolut nichts gegen Transsexuelle oder Homosexuelle in meinem Freundeskreis, sofern sie sich normal benehmen und nicht wie durchgeknallte, überkandidelte Tussis. Ich kenne mehrere homosexuelle Määnner und komme mit denen wunderbar zurecht, jedoch ist z.B. einer dabei, der sich auch übertrieben "weiblich" verhält, was dazu führt, dass ich ungerne mit ihm zusammen bin, weil ich sehr vorsichtig agieren muss, ein falsches Wort und er spielt beleidigte Leberwurst, viel, viel schlimmer als jede Frau während ihrer Regel. 

Was mich jetzt scheinbar zum Feind der SJWs macht ist, dass ich heterosexuell bin und mich weder Homosexuelle noch Transfrauen sexuell anmachen. Scheinbar ist ja jeder, der nicht "offen" genug ist bei der LGBT-Bewegung aktiv mitzumachen automatisch ein konservativer A*sch. Und genau diese Engstirnigkeit und Inakzeptanz anderer Lebensweisen nervt mich an den SJWs.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eine Transfrau wird also niemals sexuelle Lust so empfinden wie eine biologische Frau, einfach weil ihr dafür ein entscheidendes Organ fehlt.



Entschuldige, aber bitte *was* qualifiziert Dich zu so einer Aussage? Bist Du Gynäkologe? Biologe? Reproduktionsmediziner? Sexualtherapeut?

Ich finde es schon ein wenig vermessen, wenn sich jemand in einem Spiele(!)-Forum hinstellt und über Dinge salbadert, bei denen er maximal über oberflächliches Halbwissen verfügt. 

Ich z. B. würde mir niemals anmaßen, zu Dingen meinen Senf dazu zu geben, von denen ich wenig bis keine Ahnung habe. Ich kann aber sagen, dass Du mit Deinen Aussagen schon einmal nicht ganz richtig liegen kannst, weil ich *weiß*, dass "Lustempfinden" nicht nur an rein mechanische Stimuli gekoppelt ist. Sprich, auch die Psyche spielt eine große Rolle. Wenn das berühmte "Kopfkino" nicht abläuft, wird man/frau in den wenigsten Fällen Lust verspüren. 

Ich gehe sogar soweit und behaupte, die physische Stimulation ist im Vergleich zur psychischen als weitaus unwichtiger einzustufen.

Insofern bezeichne ich Deine Aussage als, sorry, ziemlichen BS.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber bitte *was* qualifiziert Dich zu so einer Aussage? Bist Du Gynäkologe? Biologe? Reproduktionsmediziner? Sexualtherapeut?
> 
> Ich finde es schon ein wenig vermessen, wenn sich jemand in einem Spiele(!)-Forum hinstellt und über Dinge salbadert, bei denen er maximal über oberflächliches Halbwissen verfügt.
> 
> ...



Ich spreche nicht von psychischer Lust sondern rein von physischer. Dass psychische Erregung viel zur Lust beim Sex beitragen kann würde ich nie bestreiten, weiß ich es doch (wie wohl fast jeder) aus eigener Erfahrung. Allerdings ist etwa ein Orgasmus rein durch psychische Erregung ohne taktilen Reiz unglaublich selten. Es ist aber problemlos möglich ohne sexuelle Stimulation im Gehirn rein durch die körperliche Aktivität zum Höhepunkt zu kommen. Was deine Aussage, dass psychischer Reiz wichtiger ist als physischer widerlegt.

Dazu hilft auch ein einfacher Selbsttest, schaue dir einen Porno an oder lese eine Sexgeschichte oder denke dir sogar nur etwas sexuelles ohne, dass dein Glied physisch gereizt wird. Du wirst vielleicht erregt und (einigermaßen) hart werden, aber das Lustempfinden wird weiter unter dem liegen, was durch physische Stimulation erreicht wird. Andersherum geht es auch, masturbiere während du an nichts denkst oder gar z.B. einen völlig unerotischen Kriegsfilm schaust, die Lust wird nicht so groß sein wie bei der doppelten Stimulation aber du wirst mit genügend Durchhaltevermögen durchaus irgendwann kommen. 


Der Rest ist einfach tatsächlich Biologie, als Mann weiß ich, wie meine Lust funktioniert und wie ich einen Orgasmus empfinde und ich habe genug Sex mit dem anderen Geschlecht gehabt um zu Wissen, dass es da enorme Unterschiede gibt. Und sorry, eine Transfrau hat nun mal keine Klitoris und keine richtige Vagina sondern schlicht einen nach innen gestülpten Penis, kann also sexuelle Lust gar nicht so wie eine Frau empfinden, weil der physiologische Aufbau ein komplett anderer ist. 

Ich kann als Mann natürlich nicht sagen, inwiefern sich das erlebte (physische) Lustgefühl durch taktile Reizung und beim Orgasmus bei Frauen tatsächlich vom Mann unterscheidet, allerdings kann das eben niemand für das biologisch andere Geschlecht. 

Und damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird, das ist völlig wertfrei sondern einfach biologischer Fakt. Um mehr geht es mir hier nicht.


Ich kann z.B. nicht einmal sagen, wieso mich Transfrauen, selbst wenn sie fantastisch aussehen, mich sexuell überhaupt nicht anmachen. Das scheint bei mir absolut genetisch verankert zu sein.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]Ich kann z.B. nicht einmal sagen, wieso mich Transfrauen, selbst wenn sie fantastisch aussehen, mich sexuell überhaupt nicht anmachen. Das scheint bei mir absolut genetisch verankert zu sein.


... d.h. selbst wenn du es überhaupt nicht weißt, schaust du eine Transfrau an und bist dir im Klaren darüber, dass da was nicht stimmt? 

Also mit dem Wissen mag das mit der sexuellen Erregung ja noch nachvollziehbar sein, aber wenn du es nicht weißt, kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen wenn sie sonst voll dein Typ wäre.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juli 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... d.h. selbst wenn du es überhaupt nicht weißt, schaust du eine Transfrau an und bist dir im Klaren darüber, dass da was nicht stimmt?
> 
> Also mit dem Wissen mag das mit der sexuellen Erregung ja noch nachvollziehbar sein, aber wenn du es nicht weißt, kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen wenn sie sonst voll dein Typ wäre.



Auf den ersten Blick merke ich es vielleicht tatsächlich nicht, aber spätestens wenn dann Interesse besteht und ich genauer hinschaue sehe ich es ja automatisch wenn der Blick von oben nach unten schweift spätestens beim Hals. 

Und Interesse unterscheidet sich vom sexuellen Interesse, letzteres kommt immer erst beim genauen Blick. Vorher ist es nur ein allgemeiner Eindruck.

D.h. übrigens nicht, dass ich Transsexuelle nicht attraktiv finden kann, ich halte auch gelegentlich Männer für attraktiv, nur halt ist da keinerlei sexuelles Interesse.

Generell erkennt man die meisten Trans-Frauen allerdings auf einen Blick, und ja, es gibt auch biologische Frauen, die so (ähnlich) Aussehen, allerdings ist es bei denen bei mir auch so, dass diese mich genau Null reizen.


Aber ich habe da auch ohnehin etwas ungewöhnliche Präferenzen was sexuelle Attraktivität angeht. Bei weißen Frauen würde ich halt vom Standard ausgehen, hier reicht mir oft durchschnittliches Aussehen um sexuell reizvoll zu sein, bei schwarzen Frauen ist es jedoch komplett anders, sie müssen wirklich fantastisch aussehen um mich optisch anzumachen, während es bei asiatischen Frauen fast andersrum ist, hier reicht mir sogar häufig durchaus unterdurchschnittliches Aussehen (solange sie nicht hässlich ist). Ich denke, dass hat neben den Gesichtszügen etwas mit dem unterschiedlichen Körperbau zu tun (wirkt weiblich oder nicht) aber auch hier kann ich nicht definitiv festmachen, wieso das so ist.


----------



## Fireball8 (16. Juli 2018)

Interessant wo die Diskussion letztenendes hingeführt hat


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre versteift sich meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr auf biologische Fakten. Die ganze Diskussion über. Dabei lässt er den psychologischen Aspekt ganz bewusst völlig außen vor. Dabei basiert auch die Psychologie auf Fakten und empirisch nachgewiesenen Tatsachen. Und in beiden Bereichen spielt natürlich auch eine gewisse Individualität eine Rolle. 

Ich z.B. setze gern mal ziemlich schnell Speck an. Andere widerum können futtern ohne Maß, aber nehmen kaum zu. Obwohl der Stoffwechsel ja grundsätzlich erstmal bei allen Menschen gleich funktioniert. Der Körper nimmt etwas auf, verarbeitet es und scheidet das aus, was er nicht verarbeiten kann. Es gibt auch Menschen, die sind körperlich sehr viel empfindsamer gegenüber Reizen als andere (solche Menschen neigen übrigens auch eher zu seelischen Krankheiten wie Depression). 

In der Psychologie ist das nicht viel anders. 

Psyche und Körper beeinflussen sich einfach gegenseitig. Ein kranker Körper wirkt sich auf die Psyche aus und eine kranke Psyche auf den Körper. Man kann sich aber auch dafür entscheiden, das Kacken mal außen vor zu lassen und mit etwas Anstrengung kann man das auch den ganzen Tag lang durchhalten (wird halt nur am nächsten Tag schmerzhaft, weil es dann ein recht großer, harter Haufen wird). Btw. wird bei Kindern mit Beginn der Kontrolle über das "Abgeben" des Stuhls auch die Trotzphase eingeleitet. Und die macht JEDES Kind durch. Das ist ein Fakt. Wie intensiv die sich artet, ist ne andere Sache. Das ist Psychologie. 

Kurzum: Die Psyche des Menschen ist kein Hokuspokus, auf das man in einer Diskussion pfeifen sollte.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spiritogre versteift sich meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr auf biologische Fakten. Die ganze Diskussion über. Dabei lässt er den psychologischen Aspekt ganz bewusst völlig außen vor. Dabei basiert auch die Psychologie auf Fakten und empirisch nachgewiesenen Tatsachen. Und in beiden Bereichen spielt natürlich auch eine gewisse Individualität eine Rolle.
> 
> Ich z.B. setze gern mal ziemlich schnell Speck an. Andere widerum können futtern ohne Maß, aber nehmen kaum zu. Obwohl der Stoffwechsel ja grundsätzlich erstmal bei allen Menschen gleich funktioniert. Der Körper nimmt etwas auf, verarbeitet es und scheidet das aus, was er nicht verarbeiten kann. Es gibt auch Menschen, die sind körperlich sehr viel empfindsamer gegenüber Reizen als andere (solche Menschen neigen übrigens auch eher zu seelischen Krankheiten wie Depression).
> 
> ...



Teil des Problems ist auch das immer wieder versucht wird bereits definierte Begriffe für die eigene Sache zu "kapern", da man sich ja sonst andere Begrifflichkeiten für seine Illusionen suchen müsste.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spiritogre versteift sich meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr auf biologische Fakten.



wobei es eher gefährliches Halbwissen ist :x


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei es eher gefährliches Halbwissen ist :x



Das nicht unbedingt, nein. Er hat schon recht damit, dass z.B. eine Frau Lust anders empfindet, als ein Mann. Das liegt schon in der schlichten unterschiedlichen Anatomie begründet. Der Rest ist auch zu weiten Teilen korrekt. 

Bringt aber nichts, wenn man dabei völlig außer Acht lässt, dass Biologie allein keinen Menschen macht.


----------



## Corsa500 (16. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das nicht unbedingt, nein. Er hat schon recht damit, dass z.B. eine Frau Lust anders empfindet, als ein Mann. Das liegt schon in der schlichten unterschiedlichen Anatomie begründet. Der Rest ist auch zu weiten Teilen korrekt.
> 
> Bringt aber nichts, wenn man dabei völlig außer Acht lässt, dass Biologie allein keinen Menschen macht.



Für all die Neugierigen hier: Transfrauen erleben sexuelle Lust, Erregung und Orgasmen ganz ganz ganz anders als Männer. Das hängt teilweise, aber nicht ausschließlich mit der Hormonangleichung zusammen, da ändert sich einiges. Das kann von Fall zu Fall recht unterschiedlich ausfallen, aber meiner Erfahrung nach decken sich viele Empfindungen die mit Lust und Erregung verbunden sind bei Transfrauen zu einem gewissen Grad mit denen von Cisfrauen. Natürlich ist das schwer so genau im Detail zu beschreiben und letztendlich ist das hier meines Erachtens nach auch nicht der richtige Ort dafür, aber diese Dinge kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung bestätigen.


----------



## Melometlar80 (17. Juli 2018)

Peinlicher und intoleranter geht es jawohl kaum, in was für einer Welt leben wir eigentlich? Allein schon die Tatsache das der Entwickler beinahe eingeknickt wäre, lässt Fragen offen. Jeder Mensch hat das Recht so zu leben wie man es möchte und weder die Religion, noch die Sexualität sollte eine Rolle dabei spielen, ob man gefeuert wird oder nicht. Sicher, es war ein Bot aber irgendjemand hat diesen auf den Weg geschickt und das ist nicht nur erbärmlich, sondern auch peinlich und unwürdig.


----------



## oli3d (17. Juli 2018)

In erster Linie geht es hier um einen Tweet, dessen User keine Nachweise für seine Behauptung geben konnte/wollte.
Sprich: Es handelt sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um ein Märchen.

Ein Gerücht/mögl. Märchen/(oder es ist passiert, aber es wurde nicht recherchiert) wurde ohne Nachzudenken von einigen Publikationen
als Fakt dargestellt und hier auch ungeprüft mit einigen Stückchen Propaganda(Gamergate) übernommen.

Also packt mal eure Fakeln und Mistgabeln wieder ein.....

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juli 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spiritogre versteift sich meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr auf biologische Fakten. Die ganze Diskussion über. Dabei lässt er den psychologischen Aspekt ganz bewusst völlig außen vor. Dabei basiert auch die Psychologie auf Fakten und empirisch nachgewiesenen Tatsachen. Und in beiden Bereichen spielt natürlich auch eine gewisse Individualität eine Rolle.
> 
> Ich z.B. setze gern mal ziemlich schnell Speck an. Andere widerum können futtern ohne Maß, aber nehmen kaum zu. Obwohl der Stoffwechsel ja grundsätzlich erstmal bei allen Menschen gleich funktioniert. Der Körper nimmt etwas auf, verarbeitet es und scheidet das aus, was er nicht verarbeiten kann. Es gibt auch Menschen, die sind körperlich sehr viel empfindsamer gegenüber Reizen als andere (solche Menschen neigen übrigens auch eher zu seelischen Krankheiten wie Depression).
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist eben, dass Psychologie keine "harte" Wissenschaft ist. Sie ändert sich im Laufe der Zeit aufgrund neuer Erkenntnisse, was gestern aktuell war, muss es heute eben nicht mehr sein. Gleiches gilt für Behandlungsmethoden, Psychopharmaka kann bei einigen Problemen den Menschen komplett umkrempeln, man denke nur an Antidepressiva. Gleichzeitig sind die aber auch (heute) oft mit physischen Nebenwirkungen verbunden, so sind viele Antidepressiva etwa dafür bekannt Impotenz zu verursachen weil sie den Serotonin-Haushalt beeinflussen. 

Davon ab ist eben das persönliche Empfinden eines Menschen bzgl. einer Sache oft schon durch Gespräche lösbar, sein Empfinden also beeinfluss- und veränderbar. 

Anders gesagt, Psychologie ist nichts festes, greifbares und sein Glauben oder Gemütszustand kann sich bei einem Menschen quasi von Heute auf Morgen ändern (oder langsam über Monate und Jahre durch entsprechende Behandlung / Gespräche). 

Die Anatomie eines Menschen hingegen ist fest und bei allen mehr oder minder identisch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben, dass Psychologie keine "harte" Wissenschaft ist. Sie ändert sich im Laufe der Zeit aufgrund neuer Erkenntnisse, was gestern aktuell war, muss es heute eben nicht mehr sein. Gleiches gilt für Behandlungsmethoden, Psychopharmaka kann bei einigen Problemen den Menschen komplett umkrempeln, man denke nur an Antidepressiva. Gleichzeitig sind die aber auch (heute) oft mit physischen Nebenwirkungen verbunden, so sind viele Antidepressiva etwa dafür bekannt Impotenz zu verursachen weil sie den Serotonin-Haushalt beeinflussen.
> 
> Davon ab ist eben das persönliche Empfinden eines Menschen bzgl. einer Sache oft schon durch Gespräche lösbar, sein Empfinden also beeinfluss- und veränderbar.
> 
> ...



Was aber nunmal nichts an meiner Aussage ändert.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sie ändert sich im Laufe der Zeit aufgrund neuer Erkenntnisse, was gestern aktuell war, muss es heute eben nicht mehr sein.



Das gilt für jede (!) wissenschaftliche Disziplin. Zum Glück, möchte man sagen, denn sonst wäre es nicht Wissenschaft, sondern religiöses Dogma.


----------



## xaan (18. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben, dass Psychologie keine "harte" Wissenschaft ist. Sie ändert sich im Laufe der Zeit aufgrund neuer Erkenntnisse,


Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber man sollte aufpassen, dass es nicht zur Ausrede wird um aktuelle Erkenntnisse einfach so ignorieren zu können.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Davon ab ist eben das persönliche Empfinden eines Menschen bzgl. einer Sache oft schon durch Gespräche lösbar, sein Empfinden also beeinfluss- und veränderbar.


Das ist ganz, ganz nah an der Behauptung, man könne z.B. auch Schwule durch Gespräche "heilen"...
Wenn man mit so einem "Argument" nicht  aufpasst, führt es ganz schnell zu Umerziehungscamps.



> The first step ― which usually lasted six months ― [is] where they “deconstruct us as a person.” Their tactics still haunt me. Aversion therapy, shock therapy, harassment and occasional physical abuse. Their goal was to get us to hate ourselves for being LGBTQ (most of us were gay, but the entire spectrum was represented), and they knew what they were doing.... The second step of the program, they “rebuilt us in their image.” They removed us of everything that made us a unique person, and instead made us a walking, talking, robot for Jesus. They retaught us everything we knew. How to eat, talk, walk, dress, believe, even breathe. We were no longer people at the end of the program.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das gilt für jede (!) wissenschaftliche Disziplin. Zum Glück, möchte man sagen, denn sonst wäre es nicht Wissenschaft, sondern religiöses Dogma.


Vielleicht hätte ich das näher ausführen sollen. In den Naturwissenschaften gibt es stehende Fakten, diese werden durch neue Erkenntnisse ergänzt aber die alten Erkenntnisse bleiben in der Regel bestehen. In der Psychologie ist es jedoch häufig so, dass alte Erkenntnisse durch neue ersetzt werden.



xaan schrieb:


> Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber man sollte aufpassen, dass es nicht zur Ausrede wird um aktuelle Erkenntnisse einfach so ignorieren zu können.


Natürlich nicht, allerdings denke ich, man muss zwischen wirklichen Erkenntnissen und "politisch so gewollt weil es dem jeweiligen Zeitgeist entspricht" unterscheiden.



> Das ist ganz, ganz nah an der Behauptung, man könne z.B. auch Schwule durch Gespräche "heilen"...
> Wenn man mit so einem "Argument" nicht  aufpasst, führt es ganz schnell zu Umerziehungscamps.


Das ist natürlich wieder ein typisches Beispiel für Extreme in den USA durch völlig durchgeknallte Konservative.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich das näher ausführen sollen. In den Naturwissenschaften gibt es stehende Fakten, diese werden durch neue Erkenntnisse ergänzt aber die alten Erkenntnisse bleiben in der Regel bestehen. [...]



Nicht richtig. Unterhalte Dich mal mit einem Physiker. Oder speziell Astronomen/Astrophysikern. Oder in den Bereichen Paläobiologie und Geologie. Alles Naturwissenschaften und doch bekannt dafür, dass alte Erkenntnisse gerne auch einmal komplett verworfen werden, wenn neue Erkenntnisse vorliegen. Ich möchte als sehr bekanntes Beispiel "Pluto" anführen.

Sämtliche empirische Wissenschaften, und dazu zählen natürlich die Naturwissenschaften, können jederzeit durch neue Erkenntnisse (theoretisch) vollkommen widerlegt werden. 
Nur als Beispiel: 

https://www.astropage.eu/2011/11/05/die-naturgesetze-sind-moeglicherweise-nicht-allgemein-gueltig/ 

Das, was Du meinst, trifft viel eher auf die Geisteswissenschaften zu, z. B. Philosophie, Theologie und auch und gerade Mathematik (ja ich weiß, Mathe ist ein "Hybrid", weder Natur-, noch richtige Geisteswissenschaft). 

EDIT: Wer sich für Astrophyisk begeistert und ein bisschen tiefer in die Materie einsteigen möchte:

https://arxiv.org/pdf/1008.3907.pdf

Finde ich übrigens hochspannend. Sind unsere bekannten Naturgesetze am Ende nur innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems gültig?


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juli 2018)

Gut, Astronomie ist noch so ein Beispiel wo man heute halt noch sehr wenig weiß. Hier geht es aber thematisch um Biologie. Aber nehmen wir generelle Physik als Beispiel, da ändert sich an den grundsätzlichen Regeln nichts mehr, sie werden höchstens verfeinert oder es werden neue gefunden / bewiesen. Mathematik ist wie du schon sagst ein Hybrid, da gibt es viele Regeln, die wurden einfach so festgelegt und theoretisch können die in Zukunft geändert werden.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber nehmen wir generelle Physik als Beispiel, da ändert sich an den grundsätzlichen Regeln nichts mehr, sie werden höchstens verfeinert oder es werden neue gefunden / bewiesen.



...aber genau das habe ich doch als Beispiel verlinkt? Was ist denn, bitteschön, grundsätzlicher, als die Naturgesetze? Was, wenn sich jetzt (oder in Zukunft) herausstellt, dass die Naturgesetze sich nur auf die Erde und unser Sonnensystem beschränken? Für jeden (Natur-)Wissenschaftler gilt eigentlich der bekannte, Sokrates zugeschriebene Ausspruch, "Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß." Soll heißen, jede neue Erkenntnis ist theoretisch in der Lage, bislang scheinbar gültiges Wissen zu widerlegen. 

Ein interessanter, auch für Laien gut verständlicher Artikel, der sich mit der Problematik m. E. gut befasst:

https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article160310020/Einsteins-spukhafte-Fernwirkung.html


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2018)

News Thema: 
_"Eine transsexuelle Entwicklerin wäre beinahe aufgrund einer koordinierten Aktion eines Internetmobs entlassen worden."_​
Darauf ein Forenuser:
_"Sind unsere bekannten Naturgesetze am Ende nur innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems gültig?"_​


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> News Thema:
> _"Eine transsexuelle Entwicklerin wäre beinahe aufgrund einer koordinierten Aktion eines Internetmobs entlassen worden."_​
> Darauf ein Forenuser:
> _"Sind unsere bekannten Naturgesetze am Ende nur innerhalb unseres Sonnensystems gültig?"_​



Ok, ich seh's ja ein.  Also schlagen wir den Bogen über die transneptunischen Objekte zurück zur Transsexualität, in Ordnung?


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ok, ich seh's ja ein.  Also schlagen wir den Bogen über die transneptunischen Objekte zurück zur Transsexualität, in Ordnung?



Paßt schon - ohne Absurditäten wie diese wär das Online-Leben doch nur halb so spaßig.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2018)

Mal ne Frage, wenn ALLE Transsexuell wären, würde das dann noch mit der Fortpflanzung klappen? Ich kenn mich da nicht aus. Bei Schwul ist es ja klar...


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2018)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wenn ALLE Transsexuell wären, würde das dann noch mit der Fortpflanzung klappen? Ich kenn mich da nicht aus. Bei Schwul ist es ja klar...


Das ist jetzt ähnlich sinnvoll wie zu fragen, ob wir denn alle 70 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen wollen, die weltweit unterwegs sind...


----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2018)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wenn ALLE Transsexuell wären, würde das dann noch mit der Fortpflanzung klappen? Ich kenn mich da nicht aus. Bei Schwul ist es ja klar...







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuLXxHDibBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2008/jul/04/usa.gender


----------



## Loosa (19. Juli 2018)

Eine transsexuelle Entwicklerin sollte gefeuert werden, weil ein Rudel Männer und Jugendlicher zu dumm und ignorant sind, Personen die anders sind als sie selbst zu tolerieren. Noch abartiger, eine Person zu der sie persönlich überhaupt keine Verbindung haben. Hasserfüllte, anonyme Online-Meute! 
Zum Glück ist diese Aktion gescheitert.


Das muss jetzt ganz zwangsläufig dazu führen, dass Männer nur noch nach bestandener Prüfung und mit jährlichen Log-Kontrollen das Internet nutzen dürfen. Generell sollte ein freier Gang in die Öffentlichkeit nur mehr nach voriger Absprache und in Begleitung erlaubt sein.

Die Kausalität zwischen dem männlichen Geschlecht und abnormem Verhalten lässt sich historisch seit Jahrtausenden lückenlos nachvollziehen. Das wurde schon viel zu lange vertuscht!
Da der erwiesene Drang zu Gewalttätigkeiten bis hin zum Mord, ihre ganz allgemein asozialen Tendenzen, genetisch und biologisch veranlagt sind müssen Therapiemöglichkeiten, medikamentös und psychologisch, dringendst in Betracht gezogen werden.
Solche Abartigkeit darf von unserer modernen Gesellschaft keine Akzeptanz mehr erfahren. Auch, und im speziellen, zum Schutz unserer Kinder!


----------



## xaan (19. Juli 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die Kausalität zwischen dem männlichen Geschlecht und abnormem Verhalten lässt sich historisch seit Jahrtausenden lückenlos nachvollziehen. Das wurde schon viel zu lange vertuscht!
> Da der erwiesene Drang zu Gewalttätigkeiten bis hin zum Mord, ihre ganz allgemein asozialen Tendenzen, genetisch und biologisch veranlagt sind müssen Therapiemöglichkeiten, medikamentös und psychologisch, dringendst in Betracht gezogen werden.


Gute, Güte, mir wird schlecht beim Lesen dieses Unsinns. 
Da sind gleich mehrere logische Fehlschlüsse drin.

https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/de/scheinkausalitaet
https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/de/induktion-deduktion


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juli 2018)

So, wie ich Loosa kenne und normal (ein)schätze, war das eindeutig satirisch gemeint.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Juli 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Sachen sind ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie abstrus und absurd diese Debatten werden können. 
Z.B. auch hier: Doctors banned from using word 'mothers' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> So, wie ich Loosa kenne und normal (ein)schätze, war das eindeutig satirisch gemeint.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bitte Dich, Loosa schreibt doch normal sehr reflektiert  - das ist eindeutig Satire. Zumindest alles nach dem ersten Satz.  

Wobei ich mich zugegeben auch schwer tue, den Sinn dahinter zu erkennen; worauf er sich eigentlich bezieht, ist mir völlig unklar.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich, Loosa schreibt doch normal sehr reflektiert  - das ist eindeutig Satire.


War mir klar. Deshalb auch mein _ironisch _gemeintes Meme.


----------



## xaan (19. Juli 2018)

Also falls es Satire war bitte ich um Verzeihung. War für mich nicht als solche erkennbar. Und im Internet gibt's inzwischen zu viele Leute, die die abstrusesten Dinge völlig ernst meinen, als dass reine Abstrusität ein eindeutiges Erkennungsmerkmal wäre.


----------



## Loosa (20. Juli 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich zugegeben auch schwer tue, den Sinn dahinter zu erkennen; worauf er sich eigentlich bezieht, ist mir völlig unklar.



Nachdem es vom eigentlichen Thema mal wieder in eine metaphysische Grundlagendebatte abdriftete, von der ich mich zugegebenermaßen auch (fast) einfangen ließ, dachte ich mir - wenn, dann auch richtig! 

Und die Theorie über den männlichen Mob aus Hass und Gewalt ist auch nicht weiter weg vom Thema als die biologische (und astrophysische? ) Diskussion über den gemeinen Menschen und seine geschlechtlichen Variationen.

Sorry, dass ich die Satire nicht gesondert kennzeichnete. Ich glaube das Thema hatte mich da ein klitzekleines bisschen genervt. 
Sehr viel überzogener ging aber fast nicht mehr, und dachte die meisten kennen mich da.


----------

